# The Lamentation of Lolth - Chapter IV



## Majin (Jul 8, 2004)

Chapter IV - Confronting Tyrinth


----------



## Velmont (Jul 8, 2004)

Sielwoodan put another arrow in his bow and point it in direction of the mound "Everyone is ok?" Making sure it won't move again, he finally put his arrow back in the quiver.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 8, 2004)

Dunstand gives the creature a last kick as he retrieves his daggers.
“Ha, demn plant.”

Now that there is no monster to occupy him, Dunstand take the time to take in the new room.

+9 Search

Whyle studying the room he asks, 
“Calenthang, Chastity, are you guys ok?? You two took some big blows for the group back there.”


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2004)

Chastity growls in anger and hurt as the creature grabs her, and then steps away quickly when it falls dead. She turns to look at Dunstand. "I've been better, but I'll be fine." She casts a worried glance at Calenthang before cleaning her sword meticulously.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 8, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo lets the flame continue to burn in his hand.  It will burn another 2 minutes.  He holds it aloft to assist the searchers.  "Anyone want some healing?  What was that thing?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 8, 2004)

Teleri picks up her arrows and notices that Chasity is favoring her arm. "Chasity? Are you wounded? It's best if you get it healed now before we confront this naga creature. Any hurts will distract you and possibly lead you to your downfall," Teleri warns. "Did anyone bring a healing kit?" she said, cursing at her lack of forethought.


----------



## Majin (Jul 9, 2004)

Dunstands search through the water finds a total of 24 gold pieces and 46 silver scattered throughout the shallow portions, and a gold hair comb set, bent in some places but still valuable. The real prize he manages to find buried beneath some moss in a back corner. Wrapped in a cloak, which is remarkably not wet from the slight submersion it has undergone, Dunstand finds an exquisite longsword. It is forged out of a strange bluish black metal, and the handle is wrapped with black sharkskin. The sword is incredibly well balanced and the metal appears to be oiled.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 9, 2004)

OOC: Yarg ayarg. New Chapter. I was wondering why my subscriptions weren't showing up...

Calenthang puts his hand in the air to comfort Dunstand.
"I'll manage," he says none too gruffly, sheathing his sword and rubbing his side. He smiles wryly at Chastity and tries to stay out of the others' way.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

Andreas quickly casts another spell, and examines Dunstand's finds for any traces of magic.

"I didn't think to bring a healing kit."  He replies to Teleri.  "But then, it's probably better that I didn't.  I'm not good when it comes to medical matters."


----------



## Majin (Jul 9, 2004)

From his spell Andreas learns that a slight aura of abjuration magic is emanating from the cloak. The sword does not radiate magic, but he does recognize the type of metal the sword is forged out of. It is a rare metal called Vakar. From his studies he knows these types of blades can only be forged by master weaponsmiths, and the oils that naturally exhude from the metal are damaging if one is cut. Moreso, and of more immediate surprise to him, is the realization that the metal Vakar, is extremely caustic to those of full-elven blood, if cut by it's blade. 

OOC: For game purposes the Vakar blade functions as a Masterwork longsword, that also gives a +1 to damage. Furthermore if a full-blooded elf is struck with the blade they take an additional 2d6 damage.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 9, 2004)

Dunstand shows the stuff to the rest of the group with a big smile on his face.
“Well that plant thing was a bit nasty but I think this will make up for some of our troubles. Ladies any one of you want to fix up there hair, holding up the golden hair combs.”

“humm, even I can see that this is a really nice sword, but I think ill stick with my daggers, any one want it?”

ooc: Dunstand will give the sword to who ever is the one that carries the parties treasures.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 9, 2004)

*Chastity D'Agnacia, female human paladin*

Chastity looks at Teleri, somewhat pained. "I'll be fine, but thank you for your concern. If anyone needs tending, it is Calenthang." She points to him.

When Dunstand reveals the sword, her eyes run over it once before she dismisses it. "Let us continue on," she says to the group.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 9, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Well, well.  What a pretty sword."  He mumbles, "what we really need is a pretty scimitar."

"Anyway, good job finding theses things, Dunstans; I'm glad you're with us.  Now lets keep moving."


----------



## Majin (Jul 9, 2004)

The only way out of this room is back the way you came through the whirlpool room. You can either return through the northern passageway or take the unexplorered southwestern one.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 9, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Shall we try the southwestern passage?  The rope seemed to do the trick the first time."

_OOC:  I wonder if that sword if effective against Drow?  Isn't anyone going to take it?_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 9, 2004)

Teleri eyes the weapon with some disfavor, but realises that not all elves are of good virtue and it might come in handy. "I will carry it," she offered. "I have some skill with the longsword, and not all elves are of good heart. It might come in handy." she said somewhat wisely. "That is if no one else will carry it,"

ooc:
does the full-elven damage also include drow?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

"Fine with me."  Andreas replies cheerfully to Teleri, bundling the cloak into Ayden's _bag of holding_.  "Swords aren't really my thing.

"Anyway, lets try the southwestern passage.  Drogo's right, it's our only option."


----------



## Dhes (Jul 10, 2004)

Dunstnad eyes the sword in his hand, and turns to Calenthang.
“I think you could have the most use of it, just be sure you don’t slip and cut you’re self.”

Ooc: he’s the only one with weapon focus.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 10, 2004)

Calenthang views the sword with wide eyes of admiration as only a skilled aficionado can.
"That is a magnificent blade you have there, friend Dunstand," he says accepting the sword with gracious hands, salivating all the while.
He looks to his other companions for approval.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2004)

Teleri grins, glad she doesn't have to wield it. "It's all yours," she says good naturedly. "Just don't get overzelous with that thing," she said, smiling to show she joking.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 10, 2004)

Chastity nods impatiently as the sword is given to Calenthang. "Let's go," she says, indicating the southwest passage.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 10, 2004)

Seeing the encouragement from his female counterparts, Calenthang carefully tucks the blade into his belt with a blissful expression; all thoughts of pain and personal injury shoved aside.
"I am never one to be over-zealous," he replies to Teleri in a parody of a monotone; humor clear in his expression, thoughts of drow hidden in his eyes.
He sets the rope about his waist and makes for the other side of the whirlpool in the same fashion as he had entered.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

"Ladies first."  Andreas says with a grin, letting Chastity and Teleri go ahead of him along the passage back to the whirlpool room.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2004)

"And they say chivalry is dead," Teleri jokes as they walk back to the whirl-pool room


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 11, 2004)

Chastity follows Teleri to the whirlpool room, then steadies the rope as she had before.


----------



## Majin (Jul 12, 2004)

Moving through into the southwest passageway the corridor bends slightly west and goes further on into shadow up ahead. A passageway also open up to the south as well about 10 feet into the room. 

Suddenly the room bursts with bright light. Vibrant colors and shapes are all the party can see in front of their eyes. A hissing voice full of malice cuts through each of your minds sharply, "I have been watching you all down here, in my lair. Like rats in a maze," the voice chuckles. "My sister insults me, sending such weaklings to defeat me. You will all perish here!"

Blinded by the colors in front of her, Teleri hears another voice overpower the other, "Jump back!" Without a thought she obeys the command, it's source unknown. As she dives away she feels thick scales glance by her legs where she was standing only a second ago. Whatever that second voice was, she realized it may have just saved her life. 

Initiative:

Ayden - 19 - Unaffected
Calenthang - 17 - Blinded & Stunned (2 rounds) then Stunned (1 round)
Teleri - 16 - Blinded & Stunned (1 round) then Stunned (1 round)
Chastity - 14 - Unaffected
Dunstand - 11 - Blinded & Stunned (2 rounds) then Stunned (1 round)
Sielwoodan - 10 - Blinded & Stunned (2 rounds) then Stunned (1 round)
Drogo - 6 - Unaffected
Tyrinth - 5
Andreas - 3 - Unaffected


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

_(*OoC:*  Can Andreas see the "speaker"?)_


----------



## Majin (Jul 12, 2004)

OOC: Since the Color Spray spell did not affect him, (and all those not affected) he can see a thick snake-like shape moving through the water. Length and girth together would seem 14 feet long and about 300 pounds. Enough, with the light you have, to tell with enough certainty that it's a naga or at least a giant snake.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 12, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo frowns.  It looks like battle is inevitable and upon them. Taking a deep breath, he calls out to the living spirit that permiates nature, calling it to assist this druid, its earthy representative, by providing a porpoise to assist in this battle.

_OOC:  Summon nature's ally I, Drop Magic Fang

PORPOISE
 	Medium Animal
Hit Dice:	2d8+2 (11 hp)
Initiative:	+3
Speed:	Swim 80 ft. (16 squares)
Armor Class:	15 (+3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+1/+1
Attack:	Slam +4 melee (2d4)
Full Attack:	Slam +4 melee (2d4)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Blindsight 120 ft., hold breath, low-light vision
Saves:	Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +1
Abilities:	Str 11, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Listen +8*, Spot +7*, Swim +8
Feats:	Weapon Finesse
Environment:	Temperate aquatic
Organization:	Solitary, pair, or school (3–20)
Challenge Rating:	1/2
Advancement:	3–4 HD (Medium); 5–6 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment:	—
Porpoises are mammals that tend to be playful, friendly, and helpful. A typical porpoise is 4 to 6 feet long and weighs 110 to 160 pounds. The statistics presented here can describe any small whale of similar size.
Combat
Blindsight (Ex): Porpoises can “see” by emitting high-frequency sounds, inaudible to most other creatures, that allow them to locate objects and creatures within 120 feet. A silence spell negates this and forces the porpoise to rely on its vision, which is approximately as good as a human’s.
Hold Breath (Ex): A porpoise can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 6 x its Constitution score before it risks drowning.
Skills: A porpoise has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. *A porpoise has a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are lost if its blindsight is negated.
_


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 12, 2004)

Calenthang sputters incoherently.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2004)

Teleri curses, eyes momentarily blinded by the bright light. As her eyes clear, she sees a very large, snake-like creature looming before her. 

_Yea gods, Sehahine preserve us! I will not be dominated again!_ Teleri thinks viscously, eyes watering as she gets used to the bright light. "I am really starting to develope a major dislike of snakes right now," she comments, drawing out sword and dagger, eyeing the naga with strong disfavor. 

OC:
Teleri will use her sword and dagger while close and switch to her longbow when her eyes fully clear and she has a decent shot.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 12, 2004)

Sielwoodan mumbles some hard to understand speach... somthing about his father.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 12, 2004)

Dunstand lets out a wild scream as the world turns black in front of his eyes.
Drowsily he clutches his dagger to his chest as if it’s the last hand hold on the world.
Not knowing the situation of the rest of the group he try’s his best to focus on any sound, in an attempt to drown out the screeching voice in his head.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 12, 2004)

As the group continues on, Chastity carries her broadsword easily, prepared to use it if necessary. She just starts to look around the new room when the bright lights appear. At the words of the naga, she hisses in righteous anger. She blinks away the colors and shapes and charges at the snake creature. "By Torm's hand, you will harm no one any longer!" she shouts as she moves.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

Two bright bolts of magic fly past Chastity and into the water, headed for the naga.

"Kill it Chastity, kill it!"  Andreas shouts, preparing to cast another spell.


----------



## Majin (Jul 14, 2004)

OoC: As still no word from Verbatim I will take control of his character until further notice. Instead of fully taking him away from the party until his return I feel the party really needs a dedicated healer right now, and he was elected party leader as well. Since I have heard nothing from him over e-mail either I assume whatever troubles he is having in RL at the moment are too great to even check his e-mail. Either way, Ayden will be waiting for him upon his return, and function pretty much as party healer/buffer until that time. (For this round - I'll have Ayden ready an action in order to heal the person in greatest danger of dying by the end of the round.)

Chastity: Did you ever level to level 3 paladin? I noticed on your sheet it still says 2...

IC: (All characters that were stunned have dropped whatever they were holding into the water and can take no action until they are unstunned)

Calenthang sputters incoherantly while Teleri tries to will her body into action, but it will not obey her. She spends the round frightened, thinking she is yet again under a domination spell. Chastity, unaffected by the naga's spell rushes towards the shape swimming through the water and slices into it. (9 damage) Drogo, also unaffected, takes the time to summon an ally into existance. Tyrinth coils her head around and bites at Chastity's leg, (11 damage) The young paladin feels woozy for a moment after the bite, but is able to shake off the sensation. The naga's attention is diverted as two bolts of magical energy explode against her flank. (5 damage) She turns around, raising her head out of the water, and smiles wickedly at Andreas. 
At this time Ayden rushes to Chastity's side and cures her wounds. (10 points healed - substitute Summon Monster I)

Initiative:

Ayden - 19
Calenthang - 17 - Blinded & Stunned (1 round) then Stunned (1 round)
Teleri - 16 - Stunned (1 round)
Chastity - 14
Dunstand - 11 - Blinded & Stunned (1 round) then Stunned (1 round)
Sielwoodan - 10 - Blinded & Stunned (1 round) then Stunned (1 round)
Drogo - 6
Tyrinth - 5
Andreas - 3


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2004)

"Heh...  Nice snake..."  Andreas back away nervously, and lets loose another volley of _magic missiles_.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2004)

Teleri curses roundly and inventively. "Mucking filthy, scum-ridden demon-reeking snakes! LEMME GO!" she shouts, unsure if her voice even works as she tries to make her body obey. "LEMME GO! BLAST IT!"

OC
Had to keep it clean for erik's grandma, but considering what's happened to her, 'cussing' is not out of character.... When Teleri regains the use of her body, she'll grab up whatever weapons she can and do her thing. With exceedingly excessive and unhappy force.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 14, 2004)

*Drogo*

Too short to effectively use his sling or spear, Drogo decides he must rely on spells.  Having commanded the porpoise to attack the naga, he begins the prayer again, this time delving deeper into his reserves of power, to summon a crocodile.

_OOC:  Drop Flaming sphere to spontaneously cast_ Summon Nature's Ally II,_ a Crocodile._


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 14, 2004)

Calenthang continues to wheel-about in place.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2004)

Teleri continues to spew inventive curses as she tries to regain control of her body, itching for the chance to get a weapon in her hands, fear turning rapidly to being really miffed....


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 14, 2004)

_(ooc: Forgive the backtracking as it is the only way I can get back into char..)_

_Earlier_

As the shambling mound collapsed around them, Ayden closed his eyes in thanks for Finder's blessing guiding their strikes against Moander's spawn. While it was true that Moander's divine power was broken, Ayden could not help but see them as what they were prior to Finder's slaying of the Lord of Corruption.

As Dunstand began examining the room, Ayden placed the magical bag he carried on a relatively dry spot and pulled from within its depths the simple looking wand that was stored within. Walking towards both Chasity and and Calenthang, Ayden could see that both the lady knight and the elvish swordsman were putting on a brave front, but knew in this place that false bravado would only lead them to a foolish demise.

"While I know time is of the essence, we must temper it with common sense. It will only take a moment for the spells stored within the wand to ease the pain that the shambler's attacks inflicted."

Once the wand's work was completed, Ayden turned to see Andreas placing a rolled up cloak into the bag and continue to examine a finely made longsword. When he spoke of the material that the sword was made of, Ayden felt that Calenthang was still the best choice to hold the dangerous blade, as the elvish swordsman would know better than any how to protect himself from his own blade.

Once the group began to move once more, Ayden thought of taking the enchanted short sword out of the bag and offer it to Dunstand or Teleri when the passage exploded in a maelstrom of lights and a voice dripping with malice exploded into each of their minds.

Steeling his wheel against the magical onslaught, Ayden's vision cleared and his eyes saw for the first time the shape of the creature that could only be Tyrinth. However, he also saw that many of his companions had been affected by the spell, and Ayden had no way of knowing how long its crippling effects would last.

_~Uncle, I know I have asked for much, but give us the strength we need to protect those who are helpless...~_

Ayden watched with pride as Lady Chasity drew first blood against the creature, but that pride became horror as a head snapped around with lightning speed and tore a gash out of the knight's unprotected leg.

Reaching out while calling upon Finder's strength, Ayden placed his hand over the wound and watched as the wound closed over, leaving little evidence of its existance, save the ripped fabric around it.

As the creature raised itself up once more, this time looming over the suddenly small appearing form of Andreas, Ayden's mind raced with anything that could be a diversion, but knew his spells would not be up to the task at hand until he saw the sleek form of the creature Drogo had summoned.

Calling upon Finder to make the creature's natural abilities stronger, Ayden reached down and touched the sleek skinned creature as it passed by him to reach Tyrinth.

_(Casting Magic Fang on the porpie)_


----------



## Dhes (Jul 16, 2004)

Dunstand feels the dagger fall from his grasp and desperately treys to get hold of his rapier. Still not knowing what is going on outside the confined of the darkness, he try’s to take a unmoving step backwards as he hears the sounds of battle, people screaming and the cry’s of anguish.


----------



## Majin (Jul 18, 2004)

OoC: As the latest MiA member of the party is Chastity I'll be taking her action for her this round to keep things moving along.

Ayden calls upon Finder's power to enchant the porpoise, making the creature more deadly as it swims towards Tyrinth, a determined look in it's eyes. Most of the party still stunned from the naga's spell are still trying to get their bearings as Chastity swings at Tyrinth once again, but misses her, resulting in a rather large splash as her sword plunges into the water on the downswing. Drogo begins another summoning spell, this time intent on bringing a crocodile to his side. The porpoise reaches the naga and does it's best to inflict a wound, slamming hard into her. (7 damage)

Still eyeing Andreas, Tyrinth snickers, "So you wish a battle of sorcery do you?" The naga plunges her head under the water and swims away about 30 feet towards the back of the cavern, consquently allowing Chastity a second chance to strike at her as she retreats, this attack taking another nick off her scales. (6 damage) Tyrinth turns and sneers, fixing her eyes on Andreas, an odd glint reflecting off them. "I don't think your up to it young one. You look quite tired to me. Maybe you should lie down... get some rest. Maybe then you will be a match for me.." 

Thinking _What could it hurt?_ Andreas lowers himself to his knees in the water and lays back. Given the chance to fully regenerate his spells he would certainly be a better match for the naga. It was quite nice of her to allow him this chance after all. 

The others notice the sorcerer floating peacefully on top of the water, slowly being carried away by the current, towards the whirlpool room. 

Initiative:

Ayden - 19
Calenthang - 17 - Stunned (1 round)
Teleri - 16 
Chastity - 14
Dunstand - 11 - Stunned (1 round)
Sielwoodan - 10 - Stunned (1 round)
Drogo - 6
Tyrinth - 5
Andreas - 3 (Compelled)


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 18, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will attempt to catch Andreas.  "Don't listen to her!  We've got a fight on our hands!"


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 18, 2004)

Watching as Andreas relaxed and started letting the currents draw him away, Ayden's mind raced thinking of anything he could do to help. Fearing that their friend would drown in his magically relaxed state, Ayden hoped the others would soon recover their wits and press the attack on the naga as he moved foward trying to grab the mage and hold him still.

"Andreas, you must fight back...do not allow her to control your spirit..."

Seeing Drogo moving towards them, Ayden concentrated and called out to the druid with his mind.

_~Drogo, do not stop calling the animals to face her...we must buy the others all the time we can...~_

Hoping that his message was heard, Ayden returned his focus back to Andreas hoping that the mage would be able to break the naga's hold on him.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 18, 2004)

OOC:  Right, Drogo will do nothing to compromise his concentration on having his animals attack.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 18, 2004)

Calenthang blinks away the darkness and furrows his brow in confusion at the sudden gaining of his vision.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2004)

"Sehahine, help me!" Teleri calls out, her voice echoing as she regains control of her body. Focusing all of her belief in her goddess, the blindness and paralysis slowly fades away. Elated, she looks down and sees Andreas float away, a smile on his lips.

Teleri grabs the wizard and slaps him a couple of times, pain being a nice way to fight some forms of mind control. "Wake up! We need you!"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 18, 2004)

_Mmmm, I needed a nap._  Andreas thinks as he drifts off to sleep.  _Don't remember my bed having a current before, though..._


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2004)

Teleri curses as she drags the wizard to a relatively dry spot and fumbles around for a weapon, any weapon nearby, having lost hers when she was stunned. With a start, she remembers that her own bow and arrows are still firmly attached to her quiver-scabbard on her back. Quickly stringing the bow, she draws out an arrow, aiming at the naga. She also takes the precaution of plugging her ears with rags so she can't hear the naga belch her poison. 

_By all that is holy. This lizard is going down!_ Teleri growls softly to herself.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 18, 2004)

As the fail of darkness lifts from his eyes, Dunstand sees the retreat of the serpentine creator lifting his heart, but than stares in horror at the serenely flooting form of Andreas.
He try’s to make a move for him at the same moment as Teleri but find his body still unresponsive.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2004)

Teleri lets fly with arrow after arrow, aiming for the naga. "Plug your ears! Don't listen to her bile!" she shouts.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 18, 2004)

[Sorry, all.]

Chastity snarls as her blow misses, then takes the opportunity to strike as Tyrinth passes by unprotected. She spares not a glance at the others, though she notes abstractly that Andreas picked a _fine_ time to rest. Instead, she charges Tyrinth [if possible], screaming, "For Torm!" as she moves.


----------



## Majin (Jul 19, 2004)

Ayden and Teleri focus their attention on trying to rouse Andreas. After her round of slapping the sorcerer, Teleri draws her bow and takes aim for the naga. (Not enough actions left to fire this round) 

Not being able to charge because of the water, Chastity is still able to make her way over to the naga and get in an attack. (10 damage) Drogo brings the croc into existence and sends it attack the naga with the porpoise. The porpoise misses it's attack this turn but the crocodile manages to nip at a part of Tyrinth's flank. (7 damage)

The naga, getting quite frustrated by all the extra animals appearing, backs away quickly (5 feet) and begins casting a spell. Moments later the naga seemingly splits into 3 others. 4 identical Tyrinth's coil themselves in a line, mimicking each of the other's actions perfectly. It is impossible to tell them apart. 

Teleri's slapping interrupts Andreas' rest, making him quite annoyed. Seeing the girl turn her attention away from him, the sorcerer glances calmly at Ayden next to him, who is currently holding him tightly so he doesn't float away, then closes his eyes again, in an attempt to get some rest. 

Initiative:

Ayden - 19
Calenthang - 17
Teleri - 16 
Chastity - 14
Dunstand - 11
Sielwoodan - 10
Drogo - 6
Tyrinth - 5
Andreas - 3 (Compelled)


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2004)

"Bugger it!" Teleri curses, firing at the center naga. "Nifty trick lizard," she shouts.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2004)

"Just like shooting in a fair. Find the good target"

Silewoodan starts to shoot. If he can identify the good one, he will shoot at the good Naga. If not, he will simply randomize to make image dissapear. If It doesn't dissapear, he shoots again at that target. (OOC: Rapid Fire.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 19, 2004)

Finally able to control his actions, Calenthang stoops to collect his fallen sword and shield. He mumbles something about mongooses to himself.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 19, 2004)

*Drogo*

About out of good combat spells, Drogo tries to find an elevated spot to attack with his sling. [+7(1d3)]


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

Thinking that Andreas was breaking free of the desire to rest in the heat of battle, Ayden thought that Tymora was beginning to favor them until Andreas calmly closed his eyes once more and seemed to seek the soothing comfort of the brackish water around him.

_~By Beshaba's black heart...~_

Looking up for a moment, without breaking his hold on the sorcerer, Ayden saw multiple nagas spring into existance towards the end of the chamber.

_~Shades...when it rains it pours...~_

Realizing that they needed all the help they could with the magical skills possessed by Tyrinth, Ayden tried to wake the mage once more.

"Andreas, you must wake up. We have to help the others."

Hoping that the mage will forgive him for his rough treatment, Ayden tried his best to raise the mage out of the water and force him to stand on his own two feet.

"Please Andreas, you have to help us help you..."


----------



## Dhes (Jul 19, 2004)

As Dunstand regains control of his body, he quickly draws a new dagger from his wrist sheath and makes for the Naga. When he gets with in 10 feet he lets his dagger fly at the most likely target. 

+5 Throw, Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, 10'r


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 19, 2004)

Chastity's eyes narrow at the images, and she attacks the one closest to her. _By all that is holy. I'd heard of this, but to be fighting it myself!_ She almost smiles to herself, grimly.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2004)

Andreas snores thunderously as he continues to sleep, unwilling to wake up from his nap.

_What's going on?  Why am I standing up?_  The slightly conscious part of his brain asks itself, sure that this isn't normal behaviour...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2004)

Teleri fires as many shots as she can, aiming for the center one. If that one flickers out, she'll shoot at the other images, hoping to get the right one.

"Andreas, if you don't wake up right now, I swear I will kick you in your pride and joy!" Teleri shouts.


----------



## Majin (Jul 20, 2004)

With Ayden busy with Andreas, and Calenthang readying his equipment, Teleri is finally able to get off a shot at one of the images of the naga. The arrow hits one of the images and it explodes in a shower of magical light as it is struck. Chastity tries her luck with the nearest image of the naga, unfortunately finding another mirror image. With only two remaining, Dunstand closes the distance needed to throw one of his daggers and picks a target. The weapon hits the naga and imbeds itself in her. (Another identical dagger appearing in the opposite target as quick as the first) (4 damage)

Sielwoodan fire two shots off at Tyrinth, but unfortunately both do no find their target. Drogo wades to a small rocky outcropping near the wall and finds room to attack with his sling, hitting one of the nagas, apparently the real one as it does not disappear. (1 damage) Drogo's porpoise and crocodile move to attack as well, the porpoise find it's target of the correct naga, (4 damage) but the croc misses. 

The naga retreats yet another 5 feet back into her lair and casts another spell, sending an acidic arrow sailing straight at Chastity. The arrow hits her and sinks into her body, a burning sensation quickly begins paining her. (4 damage) All the while Andreas rests, sure wishing everyone could quiet down a bit. 

Initiative:

Ayden - 19
Calenthang - 17
Teleri - 16 
Chastity - 14
Dunstand - 11
Sielwoodan - 10
Drogo - 6
Tyrinth - 5
Andreas - 3 (Compelled)

OoC: Jarval - I believe you have an e-mail waiting from me.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 20, 2004)

"OK, harder than in fair!" And takes some new arrows and continue to shoot as fast as he can.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 20, 2004)

Realizing that Andreas is not going to wake up on his own, Ayden's frustration at having to stay on the sidelines mounted as Andreas still tried to sleep in the midst of battle.

_~There has to be something I can do to help break the spell..~_

Looking down at the water around them, Ayden wondered which was truly stronger in the mage's mind, Tyrinth's magical compulsion, or the mage's own desire to live.

_~Finder forgive me for my actions are not meant to truly harm this good man...~_

Letting Andreas' weight go, Ayden watched as the mage fell into the water, only to finish dunking his head under and hold it for a moment, hoping the sudden shock would register somewhere inside of the sorcerer's psyche.

"Damn it Andreas...fight back...we need you up here..."


----------



## Dhes (Jul 20, 2004)

A grin forms on Dunstands face when he sees his dagger fly true, but is disappears just as fast when he sees Chastity getting hit by the nagas spell.

Not wanting to bent down and take his eyes of the creature to get a third dagger, he pulls out his Rapier and advances on the naga.

+3 Melee, Rapier, 1d6+1, 18-20/x2


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 20, 2004)

*whoops*

oops


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 20, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo frowns.  As soon as Tyrinth goes back underwater, missile weapons will become much less useful.  If there were only a way to keep her above a little longer.  Knowing his sling to be almost useless anyway, he decides to try something else.

"Tyrinth!  We've read your book.  We know your secret weakness!  You may as well give up now!"  He shouts at the naga.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 20, 2004)

Having fished his martial flotsam out of the water, Calenthang starts the journey across the room to where the battle has been raging in his absence; a stoic expression tightly fitted to his face.
He will strike at Tyrinth using his newly aquired Vakar blade.
_(AB: 8 Damage: 1d8+4)_


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2004)

_I really need to fix that leak in the roof...  Hold on, I did that a year ago..._  Andreas thinks as his head goes under the water.  His brain struggles to tell him to wake up, fighting against the naga's magic.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Teleri curses, turning the air blue with vulgarity and continues to fire arrows. Most of her insults involve the naga's dubious parentege and the rest concerns the foul sewers she has found herself in.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 20, 2004)

Chastity cries out at the shock of the naga's magical attack, but steels herself quickly and resumes her pursuit. As long as the naga looks strong and defiant, she will continue to attack.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 21, 2004)

Looking down at Andreas, Ayden could not believe that the spell's grip upon the sorcerer was stronger than his bodies' natural desire to live.

_~Shades and damnation...how what manner of sorcery is this that she wields...~_

Lifting the thoroughly drenched mage out of the water, Ayden sighed as he realized that rousing the mage was a futile effort.

As he reached this realization he watched as Chasity charged foward once more, a greenish liquid dripping from her shoulder.

_~I must help those who need it the most...~_

"Forgive me Andreas, but I have to help the others now..."

Dragging the sleeping body behind him, Ayden began walking towards the others, drawing the healing wand as he walked.


----------



## Majin (Jul 21, 2004)

Ayden begins to drag Andreas with him, as he tries to make it to his friends to lend a helping hand. Calenthang tries to close the distance between himself and the naga as fast as he can, but unfortunately Tyrinth has retreated far enough back in the passageway as to be just barely out of his reach.

Teleri's arrow hits her target, resulting in the last remaining duplicate of the naga to go pop. Tyrinth, to her eternal regret, is put off guard by the loss of her last mirror image. Having only one target left to attack, Chastity, in great pain from the acid, lets out a swing filled with painful rage. In a shocked expression that is doomed to never leave her face, Tyrinth's neck is severed clean off by the force of the blow! (Crit! 23 damage!) 

The next few moments are spent in utter chaos. Tyrinth's massive snake-like body begins flopping and splashing in it's death throes, Drogo's summoned porpoise disappears in a shimmering mist, and Chastity is hit by another bolt of searing pain as the acid of Tyrinth's last spell affects her again. (5 damage)

Andreas as well regains his wits and begins with a start, splashing and kicking in the water at the feeling of someone clutching on to him. 

As soon as it started though the scene is quick to return calm as Tyrinth's body gives it's last spasm, and slowly sinks to the bottom of the water. All is quiet...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 21, 2004)

Watching as Tyrinth's headless body thrashed in the pool, Ayden could not believe the strength of those he travelled with.

_~Truly Uncle, you have placed me among those whose names will one day be legends...~_

A sudden thrashing and grabbing of his hand caught Ayden off guard, and as he looked behind him to the now very awake Andreas, Ayden tried to help his companion up.

"The naga's spell placed you in slumber like state my friend, I apologize for the drastic measures I took to wake you, but I honestly did not know how to fight against her sorcery. For my failure in this, I do apologize..."

Bowing his head slightly, Ayden turned back to Chasity and approached her with a concerned look on his face.

"Lady Chasity, you took the brunt of the naga's attack and I am sorry I could not get here sooner. However, I will not let you suffer any longer."

Touching the wand to the damaged skin, Ayden invoked the healing power within and smiled as the harm caused by the spell was undone.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2004)

"Don't be so silly Ayden. You don't have anything to apologize. You are not the only spellcaster, and none are strong enough to undo that spell. We beat that snake, and you did nothing to hinder us. So stop being so stupid. You are in a group, which mean you won't be usefull all the time.

Dunstand, give me a hand, we will see if there is no trace of something else here. Start with the body, as you like that so much to loot."

Sielwoodan put his bow on his shoulder and start to inspect the room, for anything unusual. (Small cahe, odd activities, anything that isn't normal.)


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 21, 2004)

As the archer's stinging, regardless of whether or not Sielwoodan meant them to be, words sunk in, Ayden nodded simply and approached Tyrinth's floating head slowly, as if he expected it to suddenly begin chanting once more and launch another volley of spells their way.

_~Naamani will like proof that her sister has been slain, and I can think of no better proof than this.~_

Taking off his cloak, Ayden wrapped the head in the material and tied it as tightly as he could before placing it into the bag at his waist. The macabre deed done, Ayden turned back to make sure the others were okay.

"As Sielwoodan was kind enough to remind me, I can not be useful all the time, but now is one of the moments that I can. Does anyone else recquire any aide? Just because we have defeated Tyrinth, it does not mean that she does not have other guardians in her lair and we can not afford to be weakened if we can help it."

While he waits to see if any were in need of healing, Ayden's thoughts of other guardians took him down a different path.

"Master Dunstand, it seems that you favor blades that are light and quick, and as such, may I offer you a blade that we took from the former Mayor of this town? We know it possesses an enchantment of some kind, and with the foes we will face down here a mystery, perhaps it would be better served in someone's hands, vice this bag on my side."

To prove his point, Ayden reaches into the magical bag and pulls the sword out, offering it to the scout if he would take it.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2004)

Andreas coughs as a wakes, looking surprised at the water all around him.

"Agggh!  The inn's flooded..."  He slowly took in the cave and the naga's body as Ayden helped him back to his feet.




			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> "The naga's spell placed you in slumber like state my friend, I apologize for the drastic measures I took to wake you, but I honestly did not know how to fight against her sorcery. For my failure in this, I do apologize..."



"Not to worry, I feel quite refreshed actually."  He grins.  "I see I missed all the excitement.  I take it we did alright?"  He nods towards the headless body.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2004)

Teleri shoulder's her bow and fishes around for her other weapons, wiping them dry as possible. The she-elf chuckles, giddy with the euphoria of simply being alive. "Aye, all in one piece, more or less," she says, blinking as she realizes Chasity is wounded. "Here, sit down, you're hurt," she says, leading the paladin to a relatively dry spot and waits for Ayden to heal Chasity.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 22, 2004)

Calenthang gives a sigh of indignation as Chastity takes the head clean off of Tyrinth.
_Better to keep this blade unbespattered with serpent gore. I have a better use for you... _ he sheaths his sword and pats it happily, a smile returning to his face.
He wanders over to where the group is gathered around Chastity and offers his admiration.
"Well done as always, friend Chastity," he directs to the young paladin with an added nod of his head.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 22, 2004)

Teleri grins again, the old, sneaky humor returning. "The look on that snake's face when you took her head was priceless," she said. "Your god and ancestors are proud of you today, I think." she added.


----------



## Majin (Jul 22, 2004)

OoC: Ayden was able to to heal Chastity fully with 2 charges of the wand, but I'll be nice and let it happen after this 

One last pang of pain wracks Chastity's body as Tyrinth's acidic arrow dissolves into nothingness. (3 damage) Suffice it to say, the paladin is quite glad the spell didn't last much longer. 

Dunstand and Sielwoodan comb the room looking for anything out of the ordinary or at least something valuable. Alas, they turn up nothing. If this area was not Tyrinth's lair or where she hid her treasure, it must still be hidden somewhere in these caverns. 

Unexplorered areas still exist branching from this cavern south and west. The whirlpool room is still to the east as well.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Friend Ayden, before you use more valuable charges on that wand, I want you to know that I have one healing spell memorized.  I like to save it, of course, in case I need to cast it on you."  Drogo smiles.

"In any case, it looks like the day is not over.  This was hopefully the most dangerous enemy we might encounter down here.  But I mind still broods on that horrible scream we heard earlier.  We can but hope we are still able to help that unfortunate girl, or whomever it was."

Drogo then sends his remaining crocodile West, hoping to get a few seconds of exploration out of it before it disapears.


----------



## Majin (Jul 22, 2004)

Drogo sends the croc down the west cavern, and it explores there for an additional minute before Drogo realizes his link with it has been severed as it's time has run out. No sounds of battle between it and another creature were heard.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Picking up his tri-cornered hat, Andreas tips the water out of it and places it firmly back on his head.

"Right, I'm ready to go.  Shall we follow the crocodile?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 22, 2004)

Calenthang makes to follow after the sorcerer.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2004)

Chastity staggers as her blow takes off the naga's head, and then as the pain hits her full force. "Ai, Torm," she breathes. She lets Teleri lead her to a dry spot and settles back gingerly to care for her blade as best she can in the damp.

At the others' concern, she shakes her head roughly. "I will heal well enough with this magic, but the naga--she had no chance, no choice. By all that is holy, I wish I had not lost myself. She deserved an offer of redemption." Her eyes hold a look of bleak contemplation as she stands and follows the others.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 22, 2004)

Dunstand grins at Sielwoodan’s obvious sarcasm and hummers the elf by making a pointless search of the decapitated serpent.

After giving the naga a last kick, he retrieves his daggers and lantern.
Tucking his daggers back in his sheaths he shacks out the lantern.
“I hope one of you has a second source of light, because this thing won’t be working any time soon, unless one of you has a ‘Spell spel Dry Wick’.”

Dunstand frowns at the overt blade.
“I thank you for the blade, but I think ill decline, I’m sure there is someone in the group that can put it to better use.”

“I do favor light blades but only go for a sword as a last resort.  I favor my daggers that way I don’t have to be in the forefront of the battle.”
With a grin towards Sielwoodan he ads,
“That’s just the way sneaky rogues like me like to fight, a dagger in the back is better than a sword in the gut.”

Turning back to Aydan with a sleight bow, 
“Still I thank you for this sign of trust, I know it can’t be easy offering a fine blade like that to a stranger. I’m not sure that I would, if the places where reversed, but you are a better man than me, and I can see why the rest of the group looks at you for guidance.”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> At the others' concern, she shakes her head roughly. "I will heal well enough with this magic, but the naga--she had no chance, no choice. By all that is holy, I wish I had not lost myself. She deserved an offer of redemption." Her eyes hold a look of bleak contemplation as she stands and follows the others.



"She deserved no such chance."  Andreas disagrees with Chastity.  "She'd have shown none of us mercy if we'd all succumbed to her first spell, and she'd have happily let me drown.  Speaking of which, thanks for keeping me out of the water, and out of the whirlpool.  It's much appreciated."  He smiles warmly at his companions.

"Anyway, don't worry about it.  You've probably saved tens or hundreds of lives by killing that naga."  He pats Chastity on the shoulder, then makes his way towards the western passage.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 22, 2004)

Returning the wand to the bag on his waist, Ayden paused for a moment before returning the short sword there as well. While he would be the first to admit that his martial skills were not the strongest, he knew that if it came down to it, he could use the sword enough to get by.

_~But would that be enough to help those I travel with?~_

Securing it around his waist for the time being, Ayden offered Chasity his hand, but was not surprised when the knight stood on her own power.

_~Surely Torm must be proud of that one...~_

"Remember that Naamani warned us of her sister's ill will, as well as the fact that I believe that Applebottom knew of Tyrinth's existance and was using that to his advantage in trying to destroy the Broken Axe Clan. I think all will agree that we did a great service to the city above this day."

Pulling out his last two sunrods, Ayden lit them and passed them out to the others.

"These should be sufficient for the time being. Now let us follow the others and find out what other secrets this place holds."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 22, 2004)

Teleri nods, sheathing her blade, sorry she didn't have a chance to use it. _It seems that I have been living the old 'elves are good archers and poor socialites' cliche._ she thought to herself. _Elilenae, my old teacher, I will not dishonor your teachings. I will not rely on any one weapon too much, for they will become a crutch, as you once taught me. _ 

"Well then, perhaps we should see if the naga has kept a few sacrifices around for whatever dark pleasures she indulged herself. Mayhap we can free them," she added thoughtfully and looked at Dunstand.

"Dunstand, we all have a part to play. My mother used to say that her group's theif kept them alive more often than not by disarming traps that might have killed them all because they lacked the skills or the spells to detect it," she offered. "And you did prove yourself during the fight. You stayed and fought with us as best as you could and did not flee when you had the chance. So, you must have some bit of honor under that sneakiness," she said, grinning broadly as she teased him gently.


----------



## Majin (Jul 23, 2004)

(Exploring the western passage)

Debris clings to the edges of this cave. The floor is strewn with broken bones, many of them humanoid. There also appears to be a large circle of rocks in the east corner, but water distortions make it difficult to see.

Upon closer inspection the circle of stones looks to be a sort of nest. Four small naga eggs sit nestled within the circle.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 23, 2004)

Teleri looks at the eggs with some dislike. A part of her wanted to smash the eggs to bits, but the other, saner and stronger part prevailed. "She could have killed me or worse than a simply dominating me," she sighed to herself. 
"Innocent lives."

"We have to take these to Naamani, she would be the best one to decide their fate. After all, they are probably her relatives if Tyrinth laid them." she looked at the others, the struggle to do what was right clear in both her expression and voice.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 23, 2004)

Approaching behind Teleri, Ayden and Drogo examine the eggs the elvish warrior-priestess' words mirrored Ayden's thoughts.

"I was thinking the same thing, but I believe we should move quickly, as we do not know if Tyrinth has taken a mate or if she simply has company from time to time."

Reaching into the bag, Ayden withdrew the magical cloak that Andreas had placed within.

_~Please let the enchantment of the bag also keep the eggs safe...~_

Working quickly, Ayden wrapped the four eggs in the cloak and secured it as best he could before returning the bundle into the bag and looking to his companions once more.

"Master Dunstand, if you would do us the honors..."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 23, 2004)

Sielwoodan looks at Dunstand.

"For light, at last resort, I can cast some, but they won't last very long, about ten minutes each, and that's if I don't fail my casting because of my armor, which is a bit clumsy for such spell. But I can cast many of them.

And an arrow in the heart is better than a dagger in the back, as the arrow can hit long before the sword or the dagger."

He follow the group and when he looks at Ayden putting the eggs in the bag, he ask:

"Why do you keep the eggs, Ayden. Wouldn't be wiser to simply get rid of it? I know it is a bit simple, but I doubt we can do anything good from those eggs."


----------



## Majin (Jul 23, 2004)

Dunstand is unable to find anything more in here, so leaving one last passage to explore in the caverns (The southern one), the party makes their way there.  

The water here is shallower, only 2 feet deep. Piled high enough to clear the waterline in places are a number of bones in various stages of decay. Also there is no doubt this was Tyrinth's treasure chamber. Piles of gold and silver litter the higher, dry portions of the room. Leaning against a wall is an intricately carved composite longbow, along with a sparkling, gem-encrusted warhammer. Wrapped around the handle of the warhammer is a silver pendant with sapphire gemstones, hanging from a long silver chain. 

Hanging from shackles on the wall is a skeleton long since decayed, save for a set of leather armor it is dressed in. 

Stuck in the center of a pile of gold stands an extraordinarily crafted longsword. To those with an eye for precious metals it is evident this blade must be crafted from the finest dwarven mithral. Teleri's eyes fix themselves onto the blade. She doesn't know why she's so drawn to it, but she knows she _must_ have that sword!


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 23, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  We must return these eggs to the other naga.  We cannot raise them ourselves, and cannot simply destroy them, for they are not inherently evil.  Only another naga can care for them."  Drogo feels the hair on the back of his neck raise.  "I do worry about who the father is..."

"I wonder where all this treasure came from?  Surely not from Orchard meadows.  We would have heard if such things were missing."

OOC:  What size is the leather armor?


----------



## Majin (Jul 23, 2004)

OoC: It appears medium sized, but remember my rule with magic items. In order to give the party more flexibility with who gets what and to keep it as fair as possible any magic item you come across that is size-dependant in nature with a normal version of itself, will just conform to fit the wielder or wearer.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 23, 2004)

Dunstand sees Ayden wrap the Naga eggs in his cloak.
"I hoop you guys know a good place where we can leave them, I my self have no clue of how to care for baby naga’s. Just know that who ever that wants to destroy the eggs will have to go trough me first, I don’t mind killing but I won’t condone the killing of children.”

In the Naga's treasure room Dunstand lets out a loud laugh,
When he sees Teleri stare at the sword he places a hand on her shoulder, training to break the swords spell.
“If it calls to you that strongly you should take it, some times you choose the weapon, but if you’re lucky the weapon chooses you.”


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 23, 2004)

"When I chose to walk as a priest of my uncle, I also vowed that I would help protect those who he has taken under his wing. Finder is a patron to all serpent races, and as such, I must do all I can to make sure that they be given a chance to choose their own path. Naamani and the Broken Axe clan are living proof that not all lizard folk are evil. Hopefully, she can instill in these hatchlings the virtues that allow her to seek peace instead of war. Tomorrow, I will seek her out once more and offer her the eggs, if she turns them down, I will send a letter to the high priestess in the Lost Vale and inform her of the situation. I am confident that she will take the eggs in, as she is a saurial herself."

Walking behind the others, Ayden was caught off guard at the treasure Tyrinth had amassed.

_~Or is this all simply what Applebottom stored here with her, confident that she would kill anyone who came down here?~_

Closing his eyes, Ayden touched his holy symbol and asked Finder to grant him the ability to detect magical auras in the room.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 23, 2004)

"Oooh, nice..."  Andreas says as he spots the longbow.  He makes his way over to examine the weapon, admiring the craftsmanship that must have gone into making it.  Again he calls on the Weave, enhancing his sight to determine if any of the items carry enchantment.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 23, 2004)

Chastity nods reluctantly, accepting her companions' statements of the naga's evil. Still, she finds it difficult to let the matter go entirely and silently vows once more to be truer to Torm's teachings and the ways of the paladin.

When they find the eggs, she almost leaps at the chance to protect them from the group's wrath, but finds it unnecessary. _Torm, you have led me well. I have found true friends on this road, and I will follow your will to the best of my ability._ She allows the others to voice her thoughts when Sielwoodan expresses his concern, content in the acknowledgement of her destiny.

In the treasure chamber, her gaze takes it all in calmly, though her thoughts roil. _Even Mother and Father wouldn't let this much wealth sit around in the treasury!_ "So many lives could be bettered by this," she says aloud, gesturing helplessly with one open hand. "I never understood the need to accumulate purposelessly." She frowns and looks more closely at the things, _detecting evil_ as she goes, particularly at the sword Teleri seems fixated upon.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 23, 2004)

Though wanting the sword badly, her own better instincts prevail and waits for Chasity to give her the 'ok, not evil' sign. She really doesn't care if it's magical or not, just so long as it's _hers_.
_Sehahin's grace, that is a beautiful weapon,_ she thought, grinning at her earlier wish to get out of the stigma of being good bowman, bad socialite dig and laughs softly to herself. "The gods grant wishes in their own way and time it seems,"

She looked at Chasity. "Sometimes creatures collect things out of a mania, others do it as a hobby. I have heard that dragons collect treasure for the pleasure of simply collecting it and calling it theirs. Perhaps this naga had a similar outlook." she looked at the treasure and the skelitons. "Then again, perhaps she was simply a packrat,"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 23, 2004)

Chastity smiles at Teleri. "I suppose some creatures cannot help but accumulate, but it seems like so much wasted effort to me. I wouldn't want to carry around all of this stuff, even if it is just dragging it back to my home." She shrugs and continues her _detect evil_ perusal.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

Calenthang pays no heed to Ayden protecting the naga eggs and stands about at the entrance to the room keeping watch with wary eyes.
When the party enters the treasure room, he again stands guard at the entrance. He gives a warm smile at Teleri's hunger for the blade, as she obviously knows a good sword when she sees it.


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2004)

Chastity detects no evil within the chamber, none from the sword specifically either. 

Andreas and Ayden's spells reveal each and every piece of mention to be magical of some nature. 

OoC: I will get an aura radiation chart written up for you guys sometime early tommorrow morning.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

Teleri looks at the others. "If no one else would mind, I would truly enjoy having this weapon," she said, pulling it out of the pile of gold. In her hands, it glimmered and even without Andreas' magical detection, she knew it was something special. 

She grinned at Calenthang. "The gods have their own way of providing what is needed. I feel that we will need these weapons sometime in the future," she said, indicating both the Vakar blade and the new longsword in her own hands.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

"The gods are more generous then we give them credit, friend Teleri,"  he replies happily.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 24, 2004)

Chastity nods once to Teleri in acknowledgement of her claim. "Torm favors you," she says gravely.


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2004)

Auras of all types shine before Andreas and Ayden's eyes.

OoC
{
Leather Armor - Transmution
Warhammer - Transmutation & Necromancy
Composite Longbow - Transmutation
Pendant - Conjuration
Sword - Strangely unreadable
}

Teleri picks up the sword and immediately feels like she is frozen in time. Thoughts flood through her mind with such speed she can't pick out any of them specifically. An emotion runs through her, utter disappointment, and then, a voice runs through her mind! _"Yeargh! What a terrible choice! I'll never live this down,"_ the voice grumbles, clearly female, and dwarven. 

Teleri, startled at the unwanted intrusion of her mind tries to drop the blade, but her body won't respond. _"Don't ye bother trying that girl. No matter how much I detest choosing ye, now that me know, I will not let such a dishonor tarnish me existence!"_ 

The elven priestess, obviously confused by these words can't help but wonder in her mind as to what the voice means. _"Well just look at ye girl! Ye're weak! Ye don't even know what ta do wit yer life! When I saved ye're life from that naga by warning ye of her attack back there. Thought I sensed somethin' special about ye, but now, that ye have held me... ye God's whatta curse."_

More confusion wracks Teleri's mind as the sword sighs then continues, _"Welp, best ta make the best of a bad situation me father always said. Don't worry girl, I know what ye're thinkin', I'm not to take over your body or nothin', at least not the way ye're thinkin'. I cannah live with the knowledge that such unworthy hands touched me, so I'm gonna shape ye up girl! Ye'll be worthy of holding me before I'm done wit ye!"_

OoC: I believe this deserves an explanation, lol. Just to inform everyone about this unique situation, and to aid your roleplaying to come on the subject, Kirinke asked that she be given a sword that will grow with her over time, so she wouldn't have to worry about getting new magic weapon upgrades in the future, and this will be my answer to it.  At the moment all she knows of the sword is that it's magical. It does not think her worthy to even know of it's other powers yet, let alone utilize them, so my plan is to let it start manifesting powers as her character grows in level and is able to slowly start overcoming it's ego. I see a lot of oppurtunity for having some major fun with this, and hopefully you guys will too.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 24, 2004)

As Finder blessed Ayden's eyes with the ability to see all magic in the area, he was surprised to see how much was amassed in one area.

_~Truly Applebottom could have considered this the treasure of a kingdom. I will have to speak to him as well after we return to town, there is much I would like to know, and I believe he knows far more than he has told those in this town...~_

"Finder has shown me that all the items present in the room carry at least one enchantment upon them. I do not know how much more the bag will hold, but I think the safest course of action is to place them inside it until we can get them identified."

Looking at his companions as he spoke, Ayden saw that Teleri had a distant look in her eyes, as if she seemed to be in deep thought.

_~She must be giving thanks to her goddess for granting her safe passage thus far, something I should do as soon as I can...~_

Seeing the piles of scattered coins around them, Ayden let out a low whistle and spoke once more to his companions.

"While I do not know how many coins there are here, perhaps there will be enough to purchase some scrolls of identification from Dagger Falls while I go speak to Tyrinth about the eggs. Perhaps one of the locals would like to make a few easy coins by taking a day trip into the city for us?"

While he waited for the others to speak, Ayden crossed the chamber and slowly lowered the skeleton down, preparing for the grisly task of stripping the enchanted armor off of it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

"Perhaps friend Wizzop will be pleased to purchase what we do not keep from us,"  he says, eyeing the jewel-encrusted hammer in particular.

(OOC: Assuming nobody wants it...)


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

_Great, a sword possessed by the spirit of a female dwarf. A sarcastic, female dwarf. _ She looked at the blade in her hands. _The gods choose who to bonds with who sword, or whomever you call yourself. And I'm still young, at least by elven standards. I don't know much about dwarves, anyway. AND I'M NOT WEAK!_ she growled silently at the blade and thought a bit. _Well, since I don't know much about them except they like mining, perhaps you could teach me._ she replied. _My teachers said never pass up learning, as long as the ones who are teaching aren't evil._ she finished.

OOC:
LOL yup, I did ask, not perhaps an intelligent sword... But I'm gonna have some fun with this now.... Heh. Teleri is gonna have someone to mentally gripe at among otherthings.


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2004)

_"Not just *any* sarcastic dwarven female, girl. Princess Dror Stormarmour, daughter of King Bolgrim Stormarmour. I fought by me father's side for years protecting our kingdom, and when I met an honorable death in battle, me father had a blade crafted in me honor, and had me soul imbued into it. The very blade ye're now holding, girl, and I will NOT have ye dishonor it or me memory as me kingdom's greatest treasure!"

"Mining,"_ the sword scoffs. _"O'er a century old and thats all ye claim to know of us dwarves? Ye need to get yer head outta the clouds girl."_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

Teleri grins miscieviously at the sword. _And I bet most dwarves think that all elves do is 'frolic' about, sing and dance their lives away,_ she looked more serious. _Do you know what's going on? Why Tyrinth is amassing so much treasure? Any information would be better than what we have now. Which is little to nothing. There is alot of innocent lives at stake._ she said, mentally showing the sword all she knew about the situation as it stood.

_And what name can I call you by? The others are going to worry if they find out about you being inside the sword._ she told the blade. _They already are fair worried about me anyway,_ she thought glumly. _Can you teach me how to throw off a domination spell? I have a feeling I might need the knowledge in the future. The next wizard or sorcerer who tries that might not be as nice as Naamani,_


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 24, 2004)

"I wonder if the naga knew all of this was magical," Chastity muses. "How involved _was_ Applebottom anyway?" She shrugs then and goes to sort through the coins. "We must do something with all of this treasure. It does no one any good sitting here. Will all of it transport in your bag, Ayden?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 24, 2004)

Ayden had managed to unfasten the leather armor from the skeleton when Chasity inquired about the manner in which they would carry the goods out.

"While I do not know the exact amount the bag will hold, I do not see any harm in trying."

Working with the paladin, Ayden tried to gather the coins and the gear and place them all within the bag.


----------



## Majin (Jul 25, 2004)

OoC: 1,645 gp & 2,600 sp as Verbatim said, just confirming that, and everything fits in the bag nicely. 

_"I told ye girl, me name is Princess Dror Stormarmour, get the wax outta yer ears! The others have a right to worry about ye, ye're a lost cause wi'out me girl."

"Ye're certainly a pretentious lot thats fer sure. Teach me this, teach me that! I'm not yer durned crystal ball girl. Me purpose is not ta make yer sad excuse fer a life so far, an even easier cakewalk then it's been!"_


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 25, 2004)

Chastity looks at the bag critically. "Well, it fit. Shall we head to Naamani's lair and drop off the eggs?" She looks kind of concerned about doing so, but can't think of any other way to deal with the problem.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2004)

Teleri chuckles mentally, getting a grip on herself. _Well then. 'Princess Stormarmour' is a bit pretentious for a sword's name.... How about I call you Storm? That's a proper good name for a blade. And if you make *MY* life even more difficult than it is, I'll start singing at you. Alot._ 

She chuckles again, this time even more mischievious than before. _And I traveled with a gnome before I met this group. A gnome who taught me all of their traveling songs. _ she laughed softly. _And if that doesn't work... I'll regress to age 50. Mom and Dad nearly killed me before I reached 60._

_I know you don't want to make my life easier and I can respect that, but there are other lives to consider as well. At least three villages of different peoples depend on us to unravel the former mayor of Orchard Medows betrayals and plans. How did you find your way to a naga's treasure trove for starters? And did you observe anything while stuck in that pile of gold? We desperately need information. Any information. There are just too many unanswered questions here._ 

She looked grim. _I know you don't think much of me, but I do have my own sense of honor to see this through. I have a debt to repay and an elf never goes back on her word. _


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

Andreas happily twangs the string of the longbow a couple of times, then looks happily at the rainbow of magical auras surrounding the items.  That is, until he comes to Teleri's new sword.  He stares hard at the weapon, trying to make sense of the odd aura.

"Ayden, does that blade make any sense to you?  I can't for the life of me figure out what it's enchantment might be...  Which is odd, to say the least."  He approaches closer, still focus on the blade.


----------



## Majin (Jul 26, 2004)

_"Ye must have comprehension problems girl. I retained my real name after being imbued into this sword. Theres nothing pretentious about it at all, and as fer what ye wish ta call me, ye may call me whatever ye wish, whether I'll answer ta it or not is another matter entirely."

"That no good excuse fer a mayor brought me here if that be what ye mean. Him and his ragtag group of adventurers years ago. They stole me from me home, Applebottom most of all wanted me fer his own, but I would not have it, so he scooped me up in box and stuck me down here on his return." 

"Tch, and as fer yer word and honor girl, that remains ta be seen. The only reason I'm not repelling yer pasty elven arse from me right now has already been made clear,"_ the sword growls.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 26, 2004)

Seeing the group start to dally, Calenthang voices his opinion.
"If we intend to bring these eggs to Naamani, we should do so without delay, my friends. We have enough trouble as it is and I would not wish to remain here until whatever fathered the young may return..." he makes sure the feeling is mutual before heading towards the well exit.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 26, 2004)

Finishing placing the last of the items found in the bag, as well as the coins from around the room, Ayden turned as Andreas called his attention to the sword that Teleri held in her hands.

_~She has not moved from that spot since we entered the room...could there be more at work here than what meets the eye?~_

Preparing to approach the elvish priestess to check on her, Calenthang calls out from the back of the chamber.

"I agree that we should move on, but first, there is something I have to do..."

Ayden placed his hands on the priestess' arms and spoke to her calmly, hoping she could still hear him.

"Teleri, are you alright? Can you hear me?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 26, 2004)

Chastity nods agreement with Calenthang, imagining what havok might be wrought if and when the father returns. She turns to watch curiously as Ayden speaks with Teleri.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2004)

"Let's go. I prefer to get rid of those eggs sooner than later."

Sielwoodan starts to walk back to the village.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2004)

Teleri jerks, eyes coming back into focus.  "Aye Ayden. I'm alright. I just had a bit of a shock that's all. It seems that this sword is a bit more than I thought." She replied, trying to gather her scattered thoughts. 

_I'll be more coherent in a bit,_ she told the sword severely. _Having a spirit suddenly start talking to you from an inanament object is a bit of a surprise after all._ She smirked. _I bet you haven't had a drink in a long, long time huh? If you want, you can um I dunno share the experience? I think we both need one. A drink that is,_ she said to the sword hastily. 

"I'll explain as soon as we get out of this sewer. I need a drink. A really strong one," she said, smiling lopsidely.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 27, 2004)

As Teleri's eyes snapped back into focus, Ayden accepted her explanation with a simple nod, but at the mention of the sword being the source of her distraction, he felt the hair on the back of his neck rise slightly.

_~Lady Chasity detected no evil, but that does not mean that everything is as it should be. Applebottom managed to deceive her divine sight also...~_

"Aye, I think we can all use a strong drink after what we have seen and done these past few days."

Following the others out of the chamber, Ayden hoped their trip out would be less eventful than their trip in.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 27, 2004)

Chastity's eyes narrow at the conversation between Teleri and Ayden and even she is uncertain whether her displeasure is about the sword or the drinking. She heads back to town silently, watching about them for signs of imminent attack or ambush.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

"A drink and a square meal are sound ideas."  Andreas says pleasantly, relived that Teleri seems to be suffering from no malign influence.  He follows after the others back towards the well shaft and the town itself.


----------



## Majin (Jul 27, 2004)

The trip up and out of the well is surprisingly uneventful.

OoC: So which direction first guys? Get the eggs to Naamani or have that drink?


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 27, 2004)

As Ayden pulled himself out of the well, the peaceful sight of Orchard Meadows brought a smile to his face. Dismissing the guards that Mayor Trond had placed around the well, Ayden looked up into the sky and saw that there was still plenty of sun remaining in the day.

_~Hopefully, my spells will not be needed until after tomorrow's prayers...~_

"While I do suggest a quick meal,as well as a change of clothes, I do think it best if we hold off on any drinks for the time being. If someone would be so kind as to order me a plate, I will seek out Mayor Trond and fill him in on what has transpired beneath the town. Afterwards, I think it best to seek out Naamani and speak with her about these eggs."

Looking at his companions, Ayden wondered if they found his plan sound.

(ooc: If the time is different, please let me know, as that will factor in alot in Ayden's thoughts on what to do next.)


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 27, 2004)

Chastity shrugs somewhat uncomfortably. "We should be rid of these eggs as soon as possible. Would it be unwise to split up again?"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2004)

"I vote to get rid of those egg too."


----------



## Dhes (Jul 27, 2004)

“I think we should get the eggs some where save, as soon as possible. 
But maybe it would be a good idea some thing to eat first. I’m sure that the innkeeper will have a warm place some where, where we could put them for a bit.”

“When we get to the inn we should properly not mention the eggs to any one, I don’t think they would react all too kindly”


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 27, 2004)

Chastity smiles. "How will we let the innkeeper know what we want, if we don't mention the eggs?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 27, 2004)

"Perhaps Lady Chasity and Sielwoodan are correct, and haste is our best course of action. I merely wanted to give those who wished to shed their soaked clothing a chance to do so."

Turning to face Dunstand, Ayden hoped the man would not think Ayden thought of him as nothing more than an errand boy.

"Perhaps, you could go inside the inn and purchase us some meat rolls to eat while we walk. Our skins are full with water, so we could drink from those as we travel."

_~And once we get back, I will seek out the Mayor and tell him of the bravery of those I travel with.~_


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2004)

"Warm place, hot meal, good drink... you sounds like some soldier coming back from a war after months of being away from there home and family. I just hope we will not have to travel for long time, or I am sure some will complain all the way."


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 27, 2004)

Turning to face the archer, Ayden wondered if the remark was aimed at him specifically, or towards the group as a whole.

"A soldier also knows to enjoy a meal and a peaceful drink when he can, for he does not know when his next chance may be."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2004)

_Forgive me for behaving so foolishly earlier._ She told the sword silently._I've always dealt with stress by using humor as a sheild. My parents said I must have been a gnome in a previous life, because of it._ 

Teleri sighed. _And those two weeks under a domination spell aggravated it. It was like being in a very small cell, with no windows. I saw my body being used against my own will. It scared me halfway out of my mind. And most elves don't enjoy enclosed spaces all that well. So I reacted by rattling the cell-door so to speak. As loudly as I could,_ 

She thought a moment. _You said earlier that Applebottom stole you out of your home. Does any of your people still live? I could send a letter saying that you're alright or something similar if so,_ she offered, good manners coming back as the shock faded.

"We probably need to at least change our clothes," Teleri smiled. "It would be a shame to catch some malady simply because we decided to travel in wet clothes," she said, wringing out the excess moisture from her own shirt as best as she could.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 28, 2004)

At all the talk of wet clothes, Calethang looks down at himself and smiles; content to do whatever the group decides about their holding water.
He stands around with a bored expression, listening to everyone's opinions, and not bothering to voice his.


----------



## Majin (Jul 28, 2004)

_"Nay,"_ the sword grumbles. _"Me people have been gone fer some time. Those that were left either faded away or joined other clans... Ye've got a lot ta learn girl, I've known plenty a gnome with the sense of humor o' mud. Worked up in their gizmos and gadgets ta notice anythin' else around 'em."_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 29, 2004)

_I'm sorry about the loss of your clan._ Teleri thinks a moment. _Well, my mother said that some psychics can experience the world through the senses of others. Can you do this as well? If so, well, I don't mind if you do the same with my eyes, ears, taste and so on. As long as you don't take over that is. You probably need a drink as much as I do,_ she teases gently. _But you are right. I do have alot to learn._ she said seriously.

"Well, is it settled then? A change of clothes and then to Naamani's to deliver her sister's children to her?" Teleri asks seriously.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 29, 2004)

"A quick change of clothes would be in our best interest, and I think we have the time to spare. We can all eat while we travel to the Broken Axe Clan."

Turning back to face the inn, Ayden began walking towards it, hoping his walk did not betray his own worry that they might not have as much time as he thought they did.

_ooc: Did this just to keep us moving, Majin can jump us ahead at any time..._


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 29, 2004)

Calenthang walks back to the inn and takes a seat by the fire. Not being one to carry an extra change of clothes, he waits for his companions and dries off.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 29, 2004)

Chastity follows Calenthang and settles, slightly uneasy with the lack of activity.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 29, 2004)

Noticing the young paladin, Calenthang addresses her in a tired voice.
"It seems we are kindred spirits, friend Chastity," he points out with a wry smile, more or less equally uneasy with the lack of need for his expertise.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 29, 2004)

Chastity smiles at Calenthang. "Yes, it appears so." She shrugs. "I have no clothing to change into, and no desire to do so in any event. This business wears on me, and I wish it concluded."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2004)

"Well, if that's so, I'll go take care of Felmir. When you'll be ready to leave, come fetch me at the stable." On that, Sielwoodan walk to the Stable.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 29, 2004)

Teleri quickly changes, laying out her own filthy clothes for later cleaning. She also makes sure that StormArmor's sheath is as dry as possible before slipping her back into place. _Sorry about that, I promise a good cleaning when I get the chance,_ she said apologetically. _Those naga eggs need the most attention at the minute,_


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 30, 2004)

Ayden quickly discarded his wet clothing and replaced it with a dry outfit that he pulled out from within the bag. Moving quickly down the stairs, Ayden saw Drogo, Calenthang, Chasity and Andreas all by the fire.

_~At least Drogo and Andreas changed as well. I must truly foolish in their eyes...~_

As Teleri exited her room behind him, Ayden knew they were ready once to go.

"Shall we get Sielwooden and head out?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 30, 2004)

"I'll meet you in a moment at the stable," Teleri says, going to order some easily carried hot food (pasties maybe?) for the trip to Naamani and then goes to saddle and bridle her horse.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 30, 2004)

He nods his head in agreement with Chastity.
When the group leaves, he follows along quietly, lost in his own thoughts.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 30, 2004)

Dunstand goes upstairs to his room for a quick change of clothes.
After sheding his wet close, he heads down to the common room where he sees that the rest of the group is ready to leave. 

ooc: Sorry Verbatim, I didn’t get you the meat rolls, Dunstand would have but it seems that time has past. next time all the meat rolls are on him.


----------



## Majin (Jul 30, 2004)

Finishing up prepares the party begins their trek back to Naamani. The few hour journey sees the sun start to lower towards the horizon. You encounter lizardfolk much more openly on the path back to the village and they all let you pass freely, but with little acknowledgement. When you arrive you are ushered into Naamani's lair and led to her chambers. The naga nods her head in curtly as a quick welcome and waits expectantly to hear your reasons for coming.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2004)

*Chastity D'Agnacia, Female Human Paladin 2*

As they travel, Chastity is mostly contained, though she does nod at all those they pass on their way to Naamani. When they arrive, she turns to Ayden before looking at Naamani and saying bluntly, "We found several eggs when we searched Tyrinth's lair." She pauses for a split second and adds, "After we defeated her."

[Edit: I need to level Chastity.]


----------



## Majin (Aug 1, 2004)

Naamani stares at you quietly for what seems like an eternity, her eyes narrow, and judging. Finally she speaks, "You will leave the young here with me. I expected no other outcome then my sister's demise, she was not one to be reasoned with. I will raise the hatchlings as my own. I must congratulate you on your efforts in ending her life. Now that she will no longer be a menace to myself and the town, things will begin to improve."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2004)

"We also found a great deal of treasure, too much it seems for just one naga to have acqquired by herself. I suspect that Applebottom was also storing his own treasure down there with her. And it is enough to finance a small army," Teleri looked grim. "Perhaps we should have a nice long chat with the former mayor. It seems his lust for power does not simply extend to stealing water-rights,"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Naamani," says Drogo.  "I do hope we have ended the threats of hostility between Orchard Meadows and the Broken Axe clan, but we do plan to investigate the former Mayor further.  Can you tell us where you obtained those journals, and who they belonged to?"


----------



## Majin (Aug 3, 2004)

"They are Applebottom's. Before I knew completely of Ssirine's treachery she had been a spy for me. I knew of Tyrinth's alliance with the former mayor and wanted as much information about him as I could gather. I couldn't make much sense out of most of his ramblings though."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 3, 2004)

ooc
where is the page with the discovery/reading of applebottom's diaries?


----------



## Majin (Aug 3, 2004)

OoC: I believe it is in the 2nd half of Chapter 2, if not then somewhere early Chapter 3. I keep records, but not _that_ good of records.  You should be able to find the resulting conversation somewhere in the timeframes I gave you.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 3, 2004)

*Delight in the wildness of the eternal screaming. The tithes one pays to gods, in the name of gods! We who breathe immortal air, when we must share it's warmth in our ever dying lungs. Ceaseless it bears fruit, and then in withering and dusk, turns pallid. For them, for myself, for tales of our own mortal vengeance, the gods smile in mockery and irony.

Now with my own twilight, I indulge in solemn coronation and crown myself King Fool, the greatest of rogues, whose true tale will never be revealed. Heir apparent to lost titles, master thief of the kingdom's greatest treasure! All these years of illusion and deceit. Ha! Never once did their prying fingers find my trove. Those fools, those poor fools, gave me far more than baubles. Never can they retrieve what they've lost. They never peered into the well, not once. All their pathetic longing, all their wasted tears, all their vain prayers. It's too bad they never thought to make a wish.*

_The kingdom's greatest treasure?_ Teleri mused. _Princess Dror, could that mean you? I mean, you did say he desired to weild you. Perhaps when you repelled him he went insane. I know when our minds first met, I was rather shocked, to say the least, and you were relatively gentle. It's the only thing I can think of in this passage that makes sense. Or something more,_she thought idly. 

ooc:
are the halflings still under Naamani's spell of domination and present? if so, teleri is going to try to bargin for their freedom in the hopes that they can learn more information.


----------



## Majin (Aug 5, 2004)

"Best you not push it pet..." Naamani says through slitted eyes to Teleri. "The halfling twins will remain with me. I assure you they know nothing I haven't already told you or you haven't figured out for yourselves. Their thoughts are open for me to pry into even easier than yours. Good day," Naamani says, it not being hard to tell the conversation is over and your being dismissed.

_Of course he means me girl! I wouldn't say he went insane over not being able to weild me, I'd say he was already insane ta begin with!_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 5, 2004)

Teleri smiles sheepishly at the naga. "My apologies," she said bowing slightly at the serpentine lady.

As they walked out of the naga's chamber, she muses out loud to the others. "There are many meanings to this, we may need to return to the sewers. Perhaps the scream and blood we heard and saw before we fought Tyrinith were a diversion, perhaps not. In any case, we need to find out for certain," 

_From this diary, I'd have to agree with you, but we can't take any unnessisary chances, that it might be something else. Maybe something that still is alive and in need of help, _ she told the sword privately, wincing a bit at the thought of whatever that screamed might still be alive. 

_Well the harm is done. Hopefully we will be able to reticify that,_ She prayed.  

ooc:
Can Naamani 'hear' the sword's reply?  And would the sword protect it's existence from said snake lady, given the fact that domination isn't exactly a nice spell and she just as much admitted to the rest that she was having a bit of fun with Teleri and knew all along that she meant no harm


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 5, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo bows and smiles as they leave the Naga's den.  "My the swamps ever protect and nuture your people.  Perhaps we will meet again."

He frowns at Teleri's suggestion.  "Didn't we already explore all avenues in the well?  The scream was likely a ruse.  But if there is unexplored area down there, then it's probably worth a try.  Meanwhile, let's try to get the new items we found identified."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 5, 2004)

"My thoughts as well Drogo." Teleri admitted. "However, I'd feel a bit better if we double checked."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 5, 2004)

Chastity frowns as well. "Does anyone recall any areas we did not search? I'd prefer also to double check."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

"If I remember correctly, there were a few passageways we didn't investigate."  Andreas says reluctantly, clearly less than happy at the idea of returning to the water-filled tunnels.

"As for identifying the items, I'll take them to Mother Grundy.  She seemed agreeable to the prospect of identifying anything we found when we spoke last, and I place more trust in her assessment than that of any other mage we might hire to do the same task."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2004)

Teleri smiled at Andreas, clearly empathising with the sorcerer's reluctance to go underground. "I'm none too fond of enclosed spaces myself Andreas, nor am I overly fond of the idea of going back into that underground mire. But..." she shrugged. "My own conscious overrides that fear and common sense,"


----------



## Majin (Aug 6, 2004)

_Yer own concience will force us all ta waste our time girl! Look, bein' cooped up down there with that naga gave me plenty o' time ta learn her ways. Her specialty was enchantment but she was also quite good at illusion. Many a time she would lure passerby down the well at night, using her illusions to draw them in, then herd them to where was best fer her ta strike. I would not doubt she played the same trick on you lot._


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2004)

_Probably true._ Teleri conceded. _The naga is gone, but there might be other threats down there. Or have you forgotten the eggs? If she has a mate, then that thing will likely be as dangerous to the town as her,_ 

"If nothing else, we need to make sure that the sewers are ompletely 'clean'. She didn't make those eggs by herself you know." Teleri grinned at Drogo. "But that can wait until we do as you suggest, get some sleep, a meal and those magical items identified."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "If nothing else, we need to make sure that the sewers are ompletely 'clean'. She didn't make those eggs by herself you know."



"Actually, while I claim to be no expert on the breeding habits of nagas, it could be theoretically possible for... nevermind..."  Andreas trails off at his companion's expressions.  "Yes...  Anyway, if we're going to go back down that blasted well, let's get on with it..."

He hurries onwards towards the town.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2004)

Teleri chuckles softly to herself. _And you say my head is in the clouds,_ she tells the sword. _He's beyond them,_


----------



## Velmont (Aug 6, 2004)

"Let's check where we didn't go. If we want, we may even not need to double check the area we already made. Our group isn't a band of scout. Many are clumsy enough to let trace of their passage that can be easily seen for a week, so I suppose identify where we had gone if my memory is bad... which is not."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Well, we spellcasters could probably use a night's rest.  Let's spend the rest of this day trying to identify our magic items.  Then return to the well in the morning."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 6, 2004)

Chastity nods reluctantly. "I would have this business done, but it perhaps is best to rest."


----------



## Dhes (Aug 6, 2004)

Dunstand takes in the group’s discussion about returning back to the well. 
_Humm, I’m sure that we explored every part of the caves?_

After leaving the naga, Dunstand breaks his silence.
“I’m all for going down the well, if you guys feel that there is more to discover. But, I kept a mental map of the place when we where down there, and I’m 99% sure that we didn’t miss any thing.”

“The eggs are save now, and we all could use some rest. Maybe we should get a bit to eat and than go see the old mayor and ask him some prudent questions about the well.”


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 6, 2004)

Letting his companions speak to Naamani, Ayden reached inside the magical bag and withdrew the two cloaks from within. Placing the eggs gently on the ground, Ayden placed the enchanted cloak once more inside the bag, leaving the secured bloodstained cloak beside the eggs.

<Draconic>"The head of your sister is within the cloak, a sign that our words are backed by our actions. While I do not know what the future holds for your clan, as well as the people of Orchard Meadows, I pray that Finder will shine his blessings on you all. If you have need of me, or my companions, you have but to call upon us..."

Turning to leave with the others, Ayden smiled as his companions were already planning on returning to the well, just to be safe.

"While I do not know what paths we left unchecked, I do know that I have called upon all of Finder's blessings for the day. In the morning, I can call upon him for assistance once more, and be of more use in the well, should her mate lurk within."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2004)

Teleri nodded in agreement. "That seems to be a sound course of action," she said, hiding a huge yawn behind her hand.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

"Yes, I'm all for getting some sleep, but I'll drop in on Mother Grundy as we pass by."  Andreas  says.  "After all, I'm sure she'd appreciate some notice of the quantity of items we're wanting identified.

"As for the well, as I said, I'm not sure we're likely to run into her mate, if she even had one, and I possibly use gender incorrectly in this case, although Naamani did refer to Tyrinth as her sister implying that nagas do have gender, which does rather undermine any case that might be made for them being hermaphrodites.  I fear I am woefully underinformed when it comes to reptiles..."  He frowns thoughtfully.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2004)

Teleri grinned as they walked into town. "Well, if nothing else we should at least warn the new mayor to make periodic checks on the well and the water-ways beneath. It is a very tempting sanctuary for the local noxious wild-life," she said dryly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 7, 2004)

Calenthang keeps his laughter at Andreas' remarks to himself, although his amusement is clear on his face. He rubs his eye with his wrist in an attempt to just look tired.
He walks over to Ayden and speaks to him in a quiet voice, not wanting to sound mocking.
"Surely Finder would inform his faithful if there were any other nagas below?"  he asks, more to strengthen the overall confidence that there are no more threats in the well than to question the strength of his companion's deity.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 7, 2004)

"Well, I am not that sleepy, and I have still many arrows and tricks in my bag, but one thing is sure, if I don't take care of Felmir before he sleep, I am sure I'll heard about it."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2004)

OOC: assume that teleri takes care of her animals whenever she gets a chance as well as basic equipment/weapon/clothing upkeep and other such things.


----------



## Majin (Aug 8, 2004)

As the others make for the inn to retire for the night Andreas makes his way to Mother Grundy's shop to inquire about item identification. Upon his arrival Mother Grundy informs him she has enough spells left for the day to ID four items of his choice, (the rest she'll take care of tommorrow) which will they be?


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 8, 2004)

Chastity has no opinion on what items should be identified immediately and so says nothing. Instead, she goes back to the inn with the others. "I am going to speak with Torm," she says and goes to her room. Once there, she strips off her armor and lays her weapons aside carefully. She takes out her sword and cleans it almost tenderly. When she finishes, she leaves the inn for the common yard, wearing loose clothes and no shoes.

"Torm, I offer myself to you and your service eternal. Hear my words and view my actions that I may be deemed worthy." She bows slightly and then moves smoothly into a series of stretches that look suspiciously like attacks and defenses. The sun sets just as she finishes and offers another bow. "Your servant thanks you for another day in your care." As she walks back to the inn, her head is clear and she feels refreshed. She eats a simple but filling meal and then retires to her room to wash and ready herself for the morning.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2004)

After a simple meal and a drink, she goes back to her room in the inn; takes care of her weapons and basic gear, giving StormArmour that promised cleaning. 

As the sun sets and sky darkens, Teleri gazes out of the window. _A full moon, it's more than time._ Teleri thinks as she strips down and puts on a simple dark blue clerical robe with white embroidery. 

She sits cross-legged, facing that full moon as it begins its dance through the sky. "The moon sings, the stars dance, fire burns, water tumbles from the mountains high..." she murmurs, preparing herself for a full mediation ceremony.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2004)

Sielwoodan is sitting on the well. Felmir is next to him, and drink the fresh water directly from the bucket. He is inspecting the sword he had been given.

"A mastercraft. That worth pretty much the service I offer to them."

Sielwoodan stares at Felmir for a moment in silence.

"So, how is the water Felmir. Looks like you travlled a desert for the last month. The water of the Inn must have a bad taste. No, knowing you well, you just don't trust that innkeeper. Well, happy I have the chance to come back frequently, or you'll be starving."

He puts the sword in his scabbard. He starts to stare at the sky.

"Selune, you are magnificient tonight. Just as you were that sad night. If it wasn't of that ray that have pierce through the leaves, we would never had seen those worg coming, and we would have all been killed. I am sad that my father died that night, but he has made is duty, he was hired to bring those man in and out of the forest without harm, and he completed his task. I hope that I'll be able to follow his steps. I thank you for that great gift you have made to us that night, small that means much." Sielwoodan take out a bottle of wine, taken at the Inn. "Here for you, a poor gift, from a poor wanderer. It isn't a nice elven wine, but still, it is a nice one, one of the best I could buy here. I offer you this wine, as every month, as a proof I didn't forget what you have done that night. Take care of the spirit of my father, and bring him news of my good health, and that I wish him well, and that I'll see him, but not before a few centuries I hope. May your light shine bright for a long time."

Sadness could be easily read on Sielwoodan visage. Felmir stop at that moment to drink, and give a soft head butt. Sielwoodan woke up from his dream and start to smile to the mule, and start to scratch him behind his ears.

"Come on, you'll go back to the stable. I need some sleep if I want to be ready for tommorow."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 8, 2004)

Andreas passes over first the gold to pay for the spell casting, and the following four objects:



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> -*cloak (radiates Abjuration magic)
> -*Silver pendant w/sapphire gemstones on a silver chain (Conjuration)
> -*Intricately carved composite longbow (Transmutation)
> -*Gem-encrusted warhammer (Transmutation & Necromancy)


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 8, 2004)

Not wanting to press the matter with his holy friend, Calenthang walks off to the inn and enters to take a seat at an empty table. He has himself a drink and makes small talk with whoever will have it.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 9, 2004)

As the group splits up, Dunstand follows Calenthang to the inn, and goes to his room for a quick wash and a change of clothing. When he is all don he grabs his chessboard and head down to the bar.  

Placing a glass of apple-brandy and the chessboard in front of Calenthang, he sits down on one of the vacant chairs.
“There that will take some of the wariness away and it will take the chill out of your boons.”

Pausing, he unfolds his chessboard and start dividing the pieces. 
“You look like some one that would in enjoy a friendly game of chess.”


----------



## Majin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mother Grundy accepts the pieces from Andreas and silently goes to work identifying them. One by one she goes over each object and hands it back to him once she's completed her divination, going over the properties of each with him before starting on another. 

OoC:

Cloak - +1 Cloak of Resistance
Pendant - Periapt of Wound Closure
Composite Longbow - +1 Composite Longbow (Str +1)
Warhammer - +1 Warhammer of Shock


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 9, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Surely Finder would inform his faithful if there were any other nagas below?"  he asks, more to strengthen the overall confidence that there are no more threats in the well than to question the strength of his companion's deity.




"While Finder does embrace all aspects of scalykind, from the basic, to the mighty wyrms, and while I do not doubt my devotion to Finder and his causes, he has not granted me the ability to commune with him directly yet. However, I hope that in time, he will find me worthy of that gift."

As his companions all go their seperate ways, Ayden followed Andreas to Mother Grundy's and pulled the items out of the bag as Andreas asked for them, waiting with him until her divinations were completed.

As they exited the shop, Ayden saw Chasity exiting the inn and walking through the streets lost in her own thoughts. Turning to Andreas, Ayden asked a question he hoped would make him sound foolish in the mage's eyes.

"Do you think that she knows what a gift her god has given her Andreas? While I can ask Finder for his blessings through my prayers, Lady Chasity's gifts are always with her, and the longer she walk with him the stronger his gifts to her will be. However, I can only imagine what the strain of having to stay so rigid in her beliefs must be. Finder demands very little in terms of organized faith, but he is adamant in his belief that everything, and person, has room for change. It is getting others to share that thought that is often the problem."

Laughing, more at himself than anything, Ayden returned to the inn and his room, leaving the bag with Andreas should he wish to inform the others on the properties of the weapons. After taking a bath and putting on his last pair of clean clothes, Ayden returned to the common room and looked to see if the bard's stool was empty. Seeing that it was, Ayden pulled the violin from the bag and once more took it upon himself to keep music alive in Orchard Meadows.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo returns from the lizardfolk lost in thought.  "There's obviously a lot going on around here.  We seem to have two leads.  Further investigation of the waterways under the well, and interrogating Applebottom.  I suppose we'll finish the well first, but let's not forget that we have the ringleader in custody.  Let's also buy some more rope."

Drogo will update his spells slightly, replacing _magic fang _ with another _CLW_, and replacing _flaming sphere_ with _soften earth and stone_

OOC:  Ready to proceed back into the well.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 9, 2004)

He takes the brandy with a grin that suggests he's had people get him drunk before. He looks at the board, uncertainty in his eyes.
"Sure..." he says with a hint of a quiver in his voice.

(OOC: This ought to be entertaining. I'm rusty, so I can make it look like my incompetence is strictly IC  )


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 10, 2004)

[Timing seems a bit off, so here goes my contribution.]

Chastity nods at Drogo's words. "I will be happy to purchase some rope. It does seem best to clean the well before doing anything. I doubt the former mayor can escape with all of these townsfolk watching." If everyone agrees, she will go find a store or weaver's shop where she can buy rope. She then will buy the highest quality rope at whatever lengths are available, paying with her own money. [Whatever she can get; she's got a ton of money, relatively speaking.]

Later: Chastity enjoys Ayden's music as she eats her simple meal and then retires to bed.
[Ready when everyone else is; I do not at all want to rush anyone and will certainly add more if something comes up.]


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2004)

ooc: whenever you guys wanna bring up da subject of teleri's new sword, go ahead. I have da feelin that Teleri isn't gonna do it on her own....  

IC
After the meditation ceremony, Teleri retires to her own bed, doing whatever it is when elves 'sleep'. In the morning, she bathes, dresses, makes sure her equipment is in good working order and rejoins the others to eat breakfast and decide on the day's course of action, with her new sword strapped to her sword-belt.


----------



## Majin (Aug 10, 2004)

OoC: Chastity is able to find a length of fine quality silk rope (50 feet of course) at the standard price. Everyone elses preparations go on without a hitch as well. Now, back down the well or to Mother Grundy first for the rest of those ID's?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2004)

OOC: teleri would vote for the magic i.d's. she has a pretty good idea that that scream/blood was a trick on Tyrinth's part, but she wants to make sure that the well and underground area is relatively secure. No sense in going off half-cocked and wind up in a demonically prepared trap....   . darn.. there i go givin da dm idears.....


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

OOC:  Definitely get all the items IDed if possible, before venturing underground again.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

As the last chord resonated in the simple inn, Ayden's mind felt clear once again and he felt his offering to Finder, as well as the patrons of the inn, had been welcomed. 

Returning the violin to its case, Ayden saw Lady Chasity retiring to her room for the night, Dunstand and Calenthang deeply involved in their chess battles which had raged most of the evening, claiming a full bottle of brandy if his eyes were not playing tricks on him, and no sign of Teleri all evening.

_~You are jumping at shadows again...if when dawn passes you have not seen her, then be concerned...you are not their father...~_

Picking up the enchanted bag, Ayden returned to his room and fell asleep quickly, his sleep full of the celestial melodies in his Uncle's heavenly lands.

   *                      *                                 *                           *

Ayden's eyes opened on their own, and he knew that dawn was fast approaching. Stretching his fatigued muscles, Ayden wondered if his other companions felt the cramps and aches that he had been since coming to Orchard Meadows. However, he knew that he would gladly do it all over again to have had the chance to help others, as well as spreading Finder's teachings to those around him.

Crossing the room, Ayden pushed aside the curtain in the room and raised his window to allow the morning air to fill his room. Sitting in front of the window, Ayden closed his eyes and felt the comforting presence of Finder's presence all around him. Keeping in mind the task they had before them today, Ayden asked his uncle to give him the wisdom and foresight to use the blessings wisely to better serve his companions.

When his eyes reopened, the sun had chased away almost all of the lingering shadows of the night, and Ayden knew his companions would be up soon and ready to return to the well.

_~Let us hope it is just a trip of caution, and not of need, as this town has been through enough already...~_

Walking back to the common room, Ayden pulled a chair out for himself and began pulling the items from within the bag. Setting them on the table in front of him, he hoped his companions would not mind postponing their morning meal a few moments to discuss who should carry these items.

_ooc: Items on the table are the bow, cloak, warhammer, two CMW potions, and the periapt_


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 10, 2004)

As Ayden finishes his performance, Calenthang views his lonely king and singularly unmoved pawn with disdain; a wall of opposing black forces having trapped him in a cul-de-sac.
"I thought stalemate was after eight moves?" he asks the suddenly suspicious-looking rogue in front of him angrily; the frustration of the apparent loss making the usually mirthful elf a different character indeed.
_I swear I had that knight taken..._ he thinks to himself while eyeing his empty brandy glass glumly.
In the morning he joins Ayden with a look of contention; last night not seeming to have affected him so much.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2004)

ooc: hope this doesn't turn out to be a double post. On the peirapt: i figure it might be good to designate it as a party item as from the rules, it seems that it will work for anyone at any given time. Whoever needs it most at the time can wear it etc.... Also, Majin, can StormArmour experience the world through Teleri's senses: touch, taste, sight, hearing etc?

IC: 
Teleri dresses and goes down to the common room. She moves towards Ayden and Calenthang, her new as yet unidentified sword swinging comfortably at her hip and her ever-present bow/arrow quiver slung across her back. 

She props the arrows/bow against a wall next to her seat and smiles at the two men. She looks indeed, a great deal better, more relaxed and genuinely cheerful now that she had a hot meal, proper 'sleep' and a full prayer meditation ceremony. "Good morning," she says cheerfully.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

As Calenthang took a seat across from him, Ayden looked up and smiled at the elvish warrior, resisting the urge to ask how the game ended as when he had passed by the table, the odds had not looked in Calenthang's favor.

"While Finder still has not granted me the ability to ask him for divine insight on the well, he did grant me access to many spells that I think will help our cause. I trust that Master Dunstand was correct when he spoke of there being no passage we did not take, but we can't be too careful with the town's safety. However, I do hope that our journey below is uneventful and we can question Applebottom today and see where he gathered such an impressive amount of magical items."

As he mentioned the items, Ayden looked down towards the necklace on the table.

"I can't speak for the others, but if you don't mind a suggestion, I think to be safe you should take one of the healing potions, as well as this amulet. Mother Grundy spoke of it having the ability to close wounds as soon as they were made. However, the amulet does not protect your body from the wounds, it merely keeps you from bleeding to death when you are wounded. I know that thus far, our wounds have been luckily few and quickly tended to, but in case you get seperated from myself or any others with healing spells the potion will restore much of your lost strength."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

Looking up as Teleri joins them, Ayden looked to see if their is anything amiss about the elvish priestess, but thankfully she seemed herself, or the self Ayden had began to know for two days.

"Good morning Teleri, we did not see much of you last night, and to be honest, I was a bit worried that something might have been amiss. Is everything alright?"

Ayden hoped the priestess did not mind the question, but he felt he had to ask before potentially placing her in more danger with the return trip to the well.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 10, 2004)

"I'm sure there is nothing to fear, friend Ayden," he offers in response to the priest's hopes and fears.
He listens intently as Ayden describes the powers of the marvelously crafted pendant and takes the potion with a wink before replying.
"I do not renounce your offering me such a fine item, friend Ayden; but let us wait for the opinion of everyone else before I put it around my neck," he says with a smile.
He greets Teleri with a wave and smiles at her obvious replenished look.
"You are looking well this morning," he says happily.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2004)

"I fear that I had little time to truly rest or offer my own prayers to Sehahin, simply for the sake of honoring her and as last night was a full moon, I spent much of it in a meditation ceremony. The rest of the night, I spent sleeping." she replied with a grin at both Ayden and Calenthang. "So, I am feeling a great deal better,"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

"Good morning, everyone."  Andreas says cheerfully as he walks into the inn's common room.  He takes a seat at the table, and smiles warmly at everyone.  Apparently, a good night's sleep, a bath and change of clothed have done wonders for the young man's mood.

"An interesting selection of items, isn't it?  If no-one objects, I'd like to have the bow, as it's a lovely piece of craftsmanship.  However, I'm carrying a wealth of enchanted items already, so if anyone else wishes to claim the bow, I'll not stand in their way."


----------



## Dhes (Aug 11, 2004)

After a long night in the bar Dunstnad walks down stairs with a bit of a headache.
He goes to the bar and orders some thea hoping it will lighten some of the throbbing in his head. When he has his thea he goes over to the table where Calanthang, Ayden and teleri are undoubtedly already laying out plans for the coming day.
“Good morrow”
And gives Calanthang a friendly slap on the back.
“Good game last night, and thanks for the brandy” running a hand trough his hair.
“I guess you guy’s want to head back down to the well. I don’t think there is any need for it, but I’ll follow you down there.”

Dunstand takes the pair of lenses out of his pocket and places them on the table.
“Ok, I don’t know how you guy's normally do this, but we still have to find out what these things do and see to it that they get put to good use.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 11, 2004)

Calenthang's smile dies on his face.
_What brandy...?_


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 11, 2004)

Nodding his head with Teleri's explanation, Ayden felt slightly foolish for his worry, and hoped that his companions would not think less of him for it. 

"Yes, I can see where Naamani's spell could have made communing with your goddess impossible, but do not forget that what she did, she did for the protection of her people, and not out of malice towards you the person."

As Andreas and Dunstand joined them, Ayden winced inwardly as Andreas requested the bow. While he had no doubt that the sorcerer was skilled with the bow, he wondered if perhaps Sielwoodan would not be a better choice for it.

"Andreas, while I know you admire the bow, would it not be wiser to allow Sielwoodan to carry it? While your spells are your forte, he does seem to be almost one with the bow he carries, and perhaps that skill would carry over to this bow as well."

As Dunstand placed the lenses on the table, Ayden looked at them and then back to those at the table.

"We have been fortunate that thus far Mother Grundy has allowed us to use her services as a diviner of enchantments. Perhaps before we ventured into the well this morning, she would favor Andreas with allowing him to request her assistance once more? If everyone thinks it a prudent course to take before venturing below that is..."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2004)

Teleri smiled lopsidedly at Ayden's words. "Aye I know. I forgive her actions, for she was only doing what was best for her people. And she could have done a great deal worse to me if she had wished. So I bear her no grudge. I only pray she spends more time learning about an individual's soul and heart as well as the workings of their minds. Had she done so before, she would have known I was innocent the first time she delved into my mind." she looked at the others. "Perhaps we should wait for Chasity before we decide on our course of action?" she added hastily.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

Andreas nods in agreement with Ayden's words.

"Fair enough, fair enough."  He says, a little sadly.  He perks up after a moment, a thought having occurred to him.

"How about the short sword?  Does anyone want that?  I'd like to learn how to sword fight.  Can't rely on magic all the time, after all.  Calanthang, would you give me some lessons?"  He grins enthusiastically at the prospect.

"As for Mother Grundy, she has been most helpful.  If it's alright with all of you, I'd like to give her a little more than the standard rate for identifying these further items, as we must be sorely taxing her magical reserves for the day."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 11, 2004)

Reaching into the bag, Ayden pulled the enchanted sword from its depths and passed it to the mage.

"While it is true that one can not depend on magic all the time, do not feel as if you have anything to be ashamed of by the gifts the gods gave you. You are an extremely skilled mage Andreas, and I hope this sword only has to be drawn as a last resort."

At the mention of giving Mother Grundy additional gold for her services, Ayden nodded his head in agreement with the idea.

"I know I personally have no problem with it, but in all things, I will abide by what the group decides."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 11, 2004)

Still uncertain of what actually happened last night, Calenthang notices Andreas with wide eyes.
"Certainly, friend Andreas," he answers the unexpected request. "Although my ability to teach is limited," he adds.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

"Not to worry, Calenthang, I'm certain you know more than me."  Andreas replies, pulling the sword half-way from it's scabbard, and rapping his knuckles on the flat of the blade.

"As for my magic, I make no claims to be a great mage.  Mystra has given me a great gift, to be sure, but I'm certain she'll not be offended if I try out a few other skills."  He smiles, pushing the sword back into its sheath.  "And besides, I'm sure I just lack the innate talent of some of our friends when it comes to a melee."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2004)

Sielwwodan open the door of the Inn and enter, As usual, he seems to have woke up at the earliest hour of the day and have taken some care of Felmir at the stable.

"Hi group, see everyone is up. So, what your plan for the day?"


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 11, 2004)

Pushing Sielwoodan's seat out for him slightly, Ayden waited until the ranger sat down before getting down to business.

"Well, we were just speaking on if we should pay Mother Grundy one last visit before we return to the well. Also, Andreas suggested that perhaps we could give her slighly more than her standard fee since she has done so much for us."

Looking down at the table, Ayden picked up the bow and offered it to the tracker.

"We also discussed who would be the best among us to use this bow, and I think we are all in agreement that it would be you. If you will take it that is..."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2004)

Sielwoodan takes the bow and start to take a close look at it. His finger touch gently the string and finally pull it.

"A fine bow. The pull is a litle soft, but it has been made for stronger man than the normal hunter. It is a fine one, I'll gladly take it if you offer it to me. I'll make good use of it."

He takes his old bow and put it on the table.

"I won't have a need for that one. It is of a bit less quality, but the pull is harder, as it was made for my strenght. If someone want it, he can take it. Maybe Calenthag or Chastety would be strong enough to use it."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 11, 2004)

He smiles in response to Andreas, staying quiet, and eyeing the recurve Sielwoodan places on the table nonchalantly. Bows are obviously not his "thing."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2004)

"If neither of them wishes the bow, I will take it," Teleri offers, showing Seilwooden her own bow, letting him test its pull. Though of far less quality than his, it is obvious that it was made for her own strength and height. She then orders a light breakfast.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2004)

Chastity rises with the sun and readies herself for another day, filling her pack with only the things she feels she needs and leaving the rest in her room. As she works, contentment suffuses her, sure in her place. When she descends to the common room, she orders a light breakfast. As she waits, the others trickle down and she sits with them. When her food comes, she leaves it on the table until the discussion is over, not wanting to be rude.

"I will take these things only if they are finding no use elsewhere. I have no need of anything but Torm's holy will," she says modestly when asked about the equipment. "And I agree that we should get these things identified before going. It seems to me that the blood and screams were meant to be diversion, though it troubles me." She then lays the rope she just bought on the table. "I purchased this yesterday. It seems the best quality we can find here."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 12, 2004)

"I've already got a bow, and I fear anything with much of weightier pull that my own would be a little beyond me."  Andreas says as Sielwoodan places his longbow on the table.  "Still, it looks a fine piece.  You should find it most agreeable, Teleri.

"On the note of identifying the remaining items, I think we should attempt to identify that fine new sword of yours, Teleri.  It's aura is muddled, and I'll be most interested to find our just what the nature of the enchantment on it is."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 12, 2004)

ooc: what kind of bow are we talking about? ^)^ hopefully better than the one teleri has now. ^)^

ic:
_Hooo boy. How in Sehahin's good name am I going to explain you?_ she thinks half to herself, half to the sword. _Better go for the truth and hope they believe me,_ she decides finally.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 12, 2004)

Chastity turns to Teleri with polite interest. She had forgotten about the sword, but reminded of it now, fixes her attention on them.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 12, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc: what kind of bow are we talking about? ^)^ hopefully better than the one teleri has now. ^)^




OOC: My "old" bow is a Migthy (+2 Str) Composite Longbow.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 12, 2004)

_ooc: Should we assume Drogo has joined us now? I had been holding off on starting to bring up how to pass the items out as he had not yet came down, but I don't know what everyone else wanted us to do._

As Andreas mentioned getting Teleri's sword examined, Ayden nodded his head in approval of that idea. While he would be the first to admit that Finder's gifts allowed him to understand only the most basic aspects of an item's enchantment, he hoped that Mother Grundy's skill would be able to shed more light onto the problem.

However, the choice was her's alone to make, but Ayden doubted that she would not see the benefit of having someone else examine it.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 12, 2004)

_OOC:  Oh, yeah.  Sorry.  Drogo's there._


----------



## kirinke (Aug 12, 2004)

OOC: +2 STR mighty composite longbow?! YUMMY!    

IC:
Teleri coughed, trying to figure out a way to explain the sword's rather unique properties. _Hellfires..._ she curses to herself.

"I doubt that anyone will be able to really identify this sword. Not unless she chooses to let you." she said dryly. "From what she has told me, her name is Princess Dror StormArmour. In life, she was a dwarven princess who fought by her father's side. When she died in battle, her father had his daughter's soul imbued in this sword. And, though she is not exactly _ahhh_ impressed with me, she decided to let me wield her," she told the others, smiling again, almost self-mockingly. 

"I personally have no real idea as to what abilities she may possess. I do know she can communicate with me and from what my parents have told me, such swords are fairly powerful, but the bearer can only use the abilities the sword-spirit deems the bearer is worthy of handling at the time."


----------



## Majin (Aug 13, 2004)

OoC: Verbatim - Of course theres a Smithy, Trond's old shop, now headed up by his old apprentice.  

Here are the remaining items, ID'd by Mother Grundy. If the party attempts to have her ID the Teleri's sword she can not tell much else besides that it is magical and intelligent. The sword can even hide it's powers from her. 

Items:

Short Sword +1
Leather Armor +1
Lenses - Eyes of the Eagle
Steel Flask - Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
Bag of Dust - Dust of Disappearance (1 application)
Container of Ointment - Keoghtom's Ointment (2 applications)
Potion - Potion of Bull's Strength
Vial - Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds

Breakfast is served for those who ordered.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 13, 2004)

ooc:
majin, don't you you mean magical, intelligent and really, really crusty?


----------



## Majin (Aug 13, 2004)

OoC: Lol, well I'm sure the sword would have exchanged some choice words with Ms. Grundy just for kicks, and you can bet the good witch has the good sense to not daly with it longer than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 16, 2004)

*Drogo*

"OK.  We're really got to find something nice to give Mother Grundy before we leave this town.  She's done some real service for us.  Anyway.  Now that we've identified and divied up all the loot, let's get back to it!  I'll have Rex stand guard outside the well.  Hopefully we won't find anything else dangerous down there, but we do need to check, just in case.  Dunathor, are you still up for going first?  I can drop a lighted rock down in front of you."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2004)

Teleri smiled at the eager halfling. "If you could wait a moment, I need to get a few things," she said, going back to her room and dropping off her old bow she decided to carry only a piece of chalk, a healing kit, her holy symbol (and a hidden spare), StormArmour, her new bow and quiverfull of arrows. To that, she added a flask of water and a small packet of food in a belt pouch. Then she went down to rejoin the others. (as far as equipment goes anyway). "Is everyone ready?" she asked, grinning lightly.


----------



## Majin (Aug 18, 2004)

The party descends into the well once again and after a few more hours of careful sweeps, is unable to find any sign of further life.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2004)

Teleri grins sheepishly at the others as they exit the well. "I guess it was a wild goose chase after all. Sorry guys," she said, looking apologetic. "We can at least tell the new mayor that the tunnels under the town are relatively clean now." 

She brightens visibly now that they are out of those tunnels. "Maybe we can have that nice little chat with the mayor. If you guys have any further questions to ask him?" she asked the others, leaving it open ended. 

_Sorry...._ She told the sword. _You were right this time. But I had to make sure that it was at least clean before we left. And when we speak with the new mayor, I'm going to suggest he do a periodic sweap of the place just to make sure that nothing with 'teeth' takes up residence there. It's just too... Convienent a place for creatures to hide. _ she finished grimly.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 18, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  I think talking to Applebottom is our next step.  Assuming he doens't reveal any other dire threats, I think we've done a really good job here."


----------



## Dhes (Aug 18, 2004)

When the party gets out of the well, Dunstand looks down at his sodden clothes.
“Hum I can’t seem to keep anything dry sins joining up with you guy’s. It’s late, let’s call it a day and have some drinks and a hot meal.”
“There will be ample time tomorrow to talk to the mayor.”

Back in the inn Dunstand puts on some dry clothes and head down to the common room.
Inn the common room Dunstand seeks out Drogo and places the golden comb set in front of him. 
“Here I don’t know if it’s worth much, but if you feel that we need to give something to this Mother Grundy maybe she would like to have this.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2004)

"That's a fine thought, Dunstand."  Andreas says with a smile, quickly examining the comb.  "Anyone object?  I think it makes a very handsome gift."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 18, 2004)

Calenthang whistles a nameless tune for most of their well excursion; not bothering to dampen his whistling, as whispering only makes your voice travel further...
He happily heads to the common room and takes a seat by the fire to dry himself off.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2004)

Teleri looked at the comb and smiled. "I think she will enjoy it very much." she said, after going back to her room, cleaning up and coming back down to enjoy a nice meal and a drink, grinning slightly as she ordered a dwarvish ale.

Hope you enjoy it, she told the sword as she sipped the drink while eating.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 19, 2004)

Although the trip down into the well appeared to have not been necessary, the absence of the naga's mate was a mixed blessing to him. While he had not looked foward to another battle with one the serpent kind, he did not wish to the town to be caught unprepared.

Looking at the others, Ayden listened as they proposed giving Mother Grundy the golden comb set and nodded his head in agreement with the plan.

"I think that is a fine idea Dunstand."

Turning to face the others, Ayden thought that they had earned a day of rest, but there were things that he wished to do before the setting of today's sun.

"While I do not wish to stop anyone from enjoying a day of rest and relaxation, I wish to speak to Applebottom about what has been going on near and around this town. Finder has granted me a spell which should make him more willing to cooperate with us should he not wish to do so willingly. Any who wish to come with me are more then welcome to, and to be honest I would appreciate the help should Applebottom still have any tricks up his sleeve."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I would like to accompany you, Ayden.  Perhaps the presense of a fellow halfling will ease his mind a bit."

"The comb would be a nice gift, and I can think of a nicer one, as well.  As you all recall, Mother Grundy has been something of an outside to this town, looked down upon by the priests and counselors.  I think we should put in a good word for her anywhere we have a chance.  I'm sure she would appreciate that."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2004)

OOC
didn't know applebottom was a halfling. I thought he was a human. Ah well.

IC
"I will go as well," Teleri decided. "I too wish to know what is going on," she said


----------



## Majin (Aug 19, 2004)

Teleri gets no telepathically verbal response from the sword, but gets the feeling if it had eyes it would be rolling them at her this very moment. 

~

Upon being allowed entry to visit with Applebottom in his prison cell in the small but adequate jailhouse they see the halfling sitting on his bed in the corner, his knees pulled up to his chin and arms wrapped around his legs. His eyes darkened as he noticed the group enter, and darkened even more as he caught sight of Teleri's sword hanging at her side. He did not say a word to acknowledge the group, just stared, cold and hard at the sword in silence.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2004)

"It stinks in here" say Silewoodan, looking at Applebottom. "I think I'll wait outside. Shout if he give trouble, I'll be there one the second." On that sielwoodan leave the room and wander near the place.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 19, 2004)

As the archer left the cell area, Ayden closed his eyes and _spoke_ to Drogo using the druid's mental connection with them.

_I am going to try the spell, but I do not know if I will be able to overcome his resistances. Look for a relaxture of his posture after the spell is cast._

Stepping foward towards the former Mayor, Ayden kept his voice steady even though he felt as if his voice would crack at any moment.

"I do not know what manner of magics allowed you to evade Lady Chasity's divine sight when we first met you Applebottom, but it is a mistake I would not have happen twice. I am going to cast a spell of truth upon you, and I would have you answer our questions once the spell is cast. Co-operate with us, and I will speak to Sheriff Trond on making your death a painless one, resist or lie, and I will ask him to allow us to escort you to Naamani and her people to accept their judgement upon you. I think you know which would be the wiser of choices..."

(cast Charm Person)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 19, 2004)

Chastity follows the others to Applebottom's cell and stands patiently, trying her best to look non-threatening. _Let's have this over!_ she prays.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2004)

Andreas stands quietly in the background, watching the proceedings.  At Ayden's mention of a truth spell, he perks up and watches the casting closely.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2004)

Teleri smiled sadly at the former mayor, crossing her arms as she watches the spell. _Death is preferable to slavery._ She thought to herself. _I wonder if he realizes that? Especially the kind of slavery Naamani enjoys._ she keeps a careful hand on the sword, taking nothing for granted. _He may be down, but I do not think he is completely helpless._ she thinks, half to herself and half to the sword. _And he is taking too much interest in you, _ she adds.


ooc:
Majin, with the ale thing, Teleri was trying to be thoughtful..... not sarcastic.


----------



## Majin (Aug 20, 2004)

OoC: Kirinke - Actually the sword was "rolling it's eyes" in response at Teleri's apology for getting everyone to go down into the well again, sorry I didn't make that clear, my fault.  Although, in any situation, due to the sword's attitude, I do not think the sword would discriminate depending on whether Teleri was being thoughtful, sarcastic, or what have you, it would not change it's response regardless, until at least it gets to know you better and opens up more of course. That won't happen overnight though, believe me, you'll be 15th level and that sword will still be as feisty as ever with you. That inherent part of it's nature will never change. 

~

Applebottom lets out a long sigh, perhaps thinking on the fate Naamani would seal for him if he were in her clutches and grumbles, "What is it you wish to know, cleric?"


----------



## Dhes (Aug 20, 2004)

In the sell Dunstand stands idly in the corner cleaning his fingernails with one of his dagger and looks with inters as the cleric casts his spell over the ex-mayor.
“Tell me if the spell doesn’t work, ill go get some oil and salt, I’ll get him to talk.”


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2004)

ooc: 
i figured as much. Heheh. Teleri's humor is still going to be off-beat and a bit weird, at least for an elf. Like her parents said, she was either a faerie dragon or a gnome in a previous life.......


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2004)

Dhes said:
			
		

> In the sell Dunstand stands idly in the corner cleaning his fingernails with one of his dagger and looks with inters as the cleric casts his spell over the ex-mayor.
> “Tell me if the spell doesn’t work, ill go get some oil and salt, I’ll get him to talk.”



"No need to resort to such crude methods just yet."  Andreas says to Dunstand.  "Even if Ayden's magic fails, I have a spell that might help us in making the good Mayor more cooperative..."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 22, 2004)

"And I am also sure that he is aware of his three fates: Imprisonment, death or being gift-wrapped and delivered to Namaani for her brand of justice. In my opinion, the first two are far, far more preferable." Teleri says wryly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 22, 2004)

"Come now, my friends, there is no need to mock the incarcerated. He will be punished for his crimes; that is enough," the quiet elf says from the back of the group.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 22, 2004)

As he finished the spell, Ayden could not tell if the spell had taken effect or not, but as the halfling seemed willing to talk to them, Ayden took it as a positive sign none the less.

"We would like to know if the threat to Orchard Meadows ended with your capture and the death of your compatriots, or if there are dangers that the town is still not aware of."

Turing to point to the blade on Teleri's hip, Ayden continued his questions.

"I would also like to know the history of that sword, and how it came to be guarded by the naga. How did you acquire it, and was it the treasure of a kingdom you spoke of in your journal?"


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 22, 2004)

Chastity nods in agreement with, and approval of, Calenthang's gentle chastizing. [And would have done so first, had her player been able to get online! ] She then turns to Applebottom again, as interested as the others in what he has to say.


----------



## Majin (Aug 24, 2004)

"The threat has ended, thanks to you," Osborne says through gritted teeth. "The sword..." he eyes it again and then raises his glance to meet Teleri's, a knowing look in his eyes, "is intelligent... It is embodied by the spirit of a dwarven Princess as that elf there surely knows. I was a member of a group of friends then. We came across it in our travels. Excavations of ancient ruins mostly. I saw it and I wanted it, so I took it. The only problem is it didn't want me. A high willpower that one has," he says once again eyeing the weapon. 

"Tyrinth, recently having been cast out of her village by her sister wanted revenge. At first she was going to help me just for that simple reward, but then she learned from Ssirine about my plans, that I needed her as well. She could find other means of getting her revenge she said, that she wanted more to join me. So I gave her the sword, knowing it would never fully accept me. I also agreed to occasionally hire adventurers privately from the city, to send them down there, for her to feed on them. This is the price it cost for her loyalty. Everything was going fine, until you came," Applebottom glares back at Ayden.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 24, 2004)

Teleri's mouth twitched in a half-smile as he described the sword. _Almost to a 'T',_ she thought dryly. "Indeed. And what where your plans regarding the dam? Controlling a major watersource would draw in a great deal of profits from the local farmers who would vie for irrigation rights. But not only that, you also had a rather large fortune down in that well not just of money but of jewelry and magical items as well, easily enough to fund a small army. And not just of hapless workers," she added. "Would you care to explain that?" she asked politely.


----------



## Majin (Aug 25, 2004)

Osborne barks a sharp laugh from the back of his throat, "If only it were mine. All the treasure down there was accumulated by Tyrinth, not me. From the fools I sent down there to be her supper, that is where she displayed that sword I gave to her."


----------



## Dhes (Aug 25, 2004)

“Ok. So if it was all here doing, than what was your role, what was to be your price?”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 25, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> "...I also agreed to occasionally hire adventurers privately from the city, to send them down there, for her to feed on them. This is the price it cost for her loyalty. Everything was going fine, until you came," Applebottom glares back at Ayden.



Andreas pales at the Mayor's words.

"Just how many did you send to their deaths down that well?"  He asks, his voice shaking with anger.

_Gods, how easily we could have been added to that tally!_


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 25, 2004)

While he felt relieved that the immediate danger to the town was over with, Ayden could not help but feel that their actions had still came too late.

_~All the lives lost just for a soul's greed...~_

While his companions began asking questions of their own, Ayden turned and looked at the sword on Teleri's hip. While Applebottom had mentioned that the sword's will had been too much for him to overcome, he wondered if Teleri would face the same resistances from the sword that Applebottom had, especially since dwarves were not known for their open love of elves.

_~We will have to look more into the spirit in the blade to see what her wishes are. The soul in the sword must be considered...~_

While Ayden waited for Applebottom to answer Dunstand's question, he wondered how he should approach Mayor Trond on his thoughts on how to deal with Applebottom. While there was no doubt in Ayden's mind that the halfling deserved a traitor's fate, Ayden knew he had to keep his word that he would seek a painless end for the prisoner.

_~Perhaps Mother Grundy's knowledge of herbs extends into poisons as well...~_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2004)

Teleri looked at the halfling, musing over what he said. Old memories from childhood tales surfaced. "This halfling has done much evil in the past. Killing him would do little good," she smiled. 

"So I propose that we find someone with enough power to curse him. This curse would entail him to help build churches, temples and do other such good works and we hand him over to the local temple to ensure that he does exactly that," she looks at the others. "We would also want whomever we give him to to ensure that he would be well treated between the times he is helping build or whatever and do no harm to anything,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 26, 2004)

OOC: A geas? Could just ask Ernest...


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 26, 2004)

"I think the spell you are thinking of is a geas Teleri. While the spell would be fitting the crime, it is not our decision to make. Mayor Trond and the town council have the final decision to make, and in this regard we have to respect their wishes."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 26, 2004)

Teleri nods. "Mmm. We can broach the subject to the new mayor at least. They may listen to us after all," she looked at the former mayor. "If nothing else, this punishment will help you perhaps atone for your evil and selfish deeds,"


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 26, 2004)

"I am sure that the council will listen to your request if you wish to approach them, and for what it is worth I will support this decision if this is what your heart and goddess are guiding you to do."

Turning back to face Applebottom, Ayden looked at the halfling and wondered if the geas spell would work upon him, and if Brother Ernest faith was strong enough to allow him to cast such a spell.

"Well Applebottom, you may wish to thank Priestess Teleri for possibly sparing your life."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 26, 2004)

"I believe this to be a very honorable punishment indeed, friend Teleri,"  Calenthang adds solemnly. "You are too kind," he says looking at Applebottom sternly.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 26, 2004)

She shrugged. "Evil done is evil done. If he dies as he is now, evil profits by adding another soul to its legions. If he atones for his deeds, evil looses. It's that simple," she smiled lightly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 26, 2004)

Calenthang smiles in response to what seems to him an uncomfortable Teleri. He doesn't push the subject.


----------



## Majin (Aug 26, 2004)

Andreas pales at the Mayor's words.

"Just how many did you send to their deaths down that well?" He asks, his voice shaking with anger.

"I have no way of knowing exactly how many. I've lost count and never really had an interest to keep a tally. In exchange she was loyal to me and awarded me vital information on the village itself and the surrounding area that greatly sped up my plans for the dam."

At the mention of another possible fate Osborne's face does not change much. "Denying a man his free will is just as great a punishment as death, I no longer care what is done with me."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 26, 2004)

"At least you have come to accept that like those you sent into the well to meet their deaths, your fate is now no longer your own."

Turning to face his companions, Ayden felt they had stayed long enough.

"Applebottom has told us that which we wished to know, we should go speak with Sheriff Trond and the town council on Teleri's request to alter his sentencing."

Preparing to leave, Ayden paused and looked back to the halfling.

"Even though the sand in your hourglass has almost expired, there is still time to seek atonement for what you have done. Open your heart to Yondalla and seek her forgiveness, and perhaps the geas will become your means of salvation, instead of the damnation you see it as."

Turning back around, Ayden walked out of the cell and nodded to Sielwoodan as he passed the archer.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 26, 2004)

Chastity considers the others' words silently, not adding her voice to the conversation. _Perhaps it is best to execute the treacherous halfling. Torm is not a merciful god, but senseless killing is not in his portfolio either._ She frowns slightly in thought. _Denying him free will, as he said, would not give him the chance to atone. It is possible, but unlikely that he will be truly forgiven if his actions are due to magical compulsion._ Her brow furrows as she waits for the others to file out. Her gaze softens slightly as she considers the halfling, and she opens her mouth to speak.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 26, 2004)

Teleri looks at Chasity, seeing the look of conflict. "The purpose of the geas is to both punish him and to help him reflect on his past deeds. In any case, it would be more just than simply killing him,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 26, 2004)

"In this case, justice is no longer ours to deal out, my friends," Calenthang says as he follows the others, not wanting his companions to think too hard on the matter, as it will only stress them out. "Let Mayor Trond and the Council judge this one."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 26, 2004)

"You're right, of course," Teleri says hastily. "I was going above myself I fear," she said smiling slightly. "But I will broach the subject to the new mayor," she adds.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 27, 2004)

Calenthang cocks an eyebrow at Teleri's apprehensive behavior.
"No one faults you," he says laughing.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

The interrogation over, Andreas quickly makes his way out of the cell.  He looks both sickened by Applebottom's casual disregard for those he sent down the well, and uncomfortable with the discussion of the former mayor's fate.

"I would rather he was not killed, even after all he has done.  To kill a man in cold blood like that..."  He shifts awkwardly from standing on one foot to the other.  "I'm glad I don't have to make that decision..."

He makes his way outside, and leans back against a wall to stare up at the sky.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2004)

She breaths in relief as they exit the cell and into open air and grimaces in agreement with Andreas. "Aye. Self defense is one thing. Execution?" she shook her head. "There are other ways to deal with such, ways that benifit everyone, including the guilty." she grinned, feeling a bit more like her old self. "Eventually anyway,"


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 27, 2004)

Growing up under the crown laws, Ayden did not share the views of his companions concerning Applebottom's fate, but could not fault them for their personal beliefs.

"As you all know, the Wyvernspurs have always followed the rules of the crown, and as such, we have seen men who committed treason against the land sent to their death in the gallows. While there was no honor in their passing, none could argue about the effectiveness of the punishment to the masses who assembled to watch it, and to be honest, if Applebottom had committed such an act within Cormyr's borders, he would have already been sentenced by the crown and met his death. While I do respect your beliefs, the fact remains that Applebottom sought the possible destruction of a peaceful people, and for that the town council has every right to hang him, or give him over to Naamani, as is their right."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2004)

"Perhaps. But it is not quite as poeticly just as making him do hard labor for the rest of his life, helping others rebuild their lives and homes, in retribution for his destroying so many lives and wanting to destroy so many homes,"

She grinned at her fellow priest as they made their way towards Mayor Trond's house. "But as you say, ultimately his fate is no longer in our hands. We can only suggest a possible... Alternative,"


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 27, 2004)

"Aye, an alternative."

As they walked, Ayden glanced over again to the elvish priestess and decided to briefly bring up the topic of the blade she now carried.

"Teleri, was Applebottom speaking the truth about the sword you carry? Is it truly a sentinent weapon?"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2004)

"Very sentient. And very opinionated," she grins lopsidedly. "Applebottom was right in saying that she has a strong will. But it seems she at least sees some sort of potential in me, otherwise she would have repelled me. And I'm afraid I didn't impress her much when she first contacted my mind. I was rather in shock at the time and babbled like an idiot," she said dryly. 

"In any case, the lady Chasity has confirmed that she is not evil. And besides, I have heard that such swords do not willingly let anyone who does not at least share a... similar viewpoint bear them. That is, if an evil person picks up a item possessed by a good soul, there will be rather unpleasant consequences. And like-wise, vice-versa." she told him.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"Am intelligent sword?  Now that is a find!"  Andreas looks back down from the sky to Teleri's new blade, the enthusiastic curiosity that is becoming familiar to his friends clear in his eyes.

"Do you know it's name yet?  It's history?  What powers does it carry?  This must explain it's muddled aura..."  He mutters to himself as he walks around Teleri, examining the sword from every angle he can.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2004)

_And you thought I was annoying._ Teleri grins mentally at the sword. _Now you have another person who says Can you do this and this and this...._

"She told me her name is Princess Dror StormArmour. She died in battle, fighting beside her father and he imbued her soul in the sword," she told him, giving Andreas an abbreviated version of the swords history. "I don't have any idea as to what her powers may be. I suspect that she will reveil them gradually when she believes me ready." 

She grins at the over eager mage. "Considering that she is made of mithril, Isuspect that she is really dangerous to certain evil outsiders and things like shapeshifters." Teleri shrugged. "I don't know for sure though,"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"Mithral, you say?"  Andreas stands back, his chin in his hand as he adopts a thoughtful pose.  "Mithral's more likely to be effective against outsiders than shape changers, if my memory serves.  Can it... she... can she talk?"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2004)

Teleri chuckles. "Very well. At least she communicates mind to mind with me. I don't know for sure if she can communicate with others like Drogo can through telepathy,"


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 28, 2004)

*Chastity D'Agnacia, Female Human Paladin 3rd*

Chastity nods at Teleri and Calenthang but continues to look troubled. _Out of our hands, yes . . ._ She stays back as the others leave. "I wish you peace and forgiveness, Mayor," she says to Applebottom softly. "May you find redemption." She considers him for another moment, then goes outside to catch up with the rest of the group.

Her expression does not ease completely until the conversation moves from Applebottom's fate and the difference in justices to Teleri's sword. She looks at it with renewed interest as the truth gradually comes out. "I had heard of such things! Can it--she--hear us? And isn't it possible that the sword could change you if you spend enough time with it?" She grimaces and adds hastily, "I don't mean to imply that you are different, or that anything will happen, or . . ." She trails off, looking somewhat chagrined.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 28, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Well, hey, that is quite an interesting sword.  Communicates telepathically, does it?  Well, maybe its one of my kind then."  Drogo looks sideways at the blade.  He's never tried to communicate with something without eyes before, but figures it's worth a whirl.

He furrows his brow and tries to focus on the sword, using his telepathy.  "Hello, I am Drogo Hornblower, companion of Teleri.  Can you understand me?"


----------



## Majin (Aug 28, 2004)

"O' course I can hear ya," the sword says outloud for everyone to hear, no visible mouth or anything appears, the voice appears to be resonating from the metal itself. "I would appreciate not being ogled like some museum piece."


----------



## Dhes (Aug 28, 2004)

Dunstand gives a slight chuckle at the swords reaction.
“I like this sword already.”
“I think you should buy it a grand scabbed, one befitting a sword with a grand ego. Maybe something with gold and gems, a fitting home for a dwarf I think.”


----------



## kirinke (Aug 28, 2004)

Teleri chuckles at Dunstand's joke. "Aye and become the target of every thief between here and Amn?" she grins mischieveously at the rouge. "I don't think you'd like the competition," she teases him.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 28, 2004)

Calenthang smiles widely at the sword's bluster.
_Blades sharper than their wielder..._ he thinks to himself, understanding and caution starting to take hold.
"That truly is a fine blade, friend Teleri," he repeats, eyeing it with curiosity.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 28, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> "O' course I can hear ya," the sword says outloud for everyone to hear, no visible mouth or anything appears, the voice appears to be resonating from the metal itself. "I would appreciate not being ogled like some museum piece."



"I do beg your pardon, your highness, I did not mean to give offence."  Andreas quickly apologizes to the sword, taking an unconscious step back as he speaks.  "I am a practitioner of the arcane arts, and it is a rare opportunity indeed to study... meet a being such as yourself.

"Where are my manners?  Andreas Darants, at your service.."  He bows formally to the sword.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 28, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _And you thought I was annoying._ Teleri grins mentally at the sword. _Now you have another person who says Can you do this and this and this...._




_Told you so,_ Teleri chuckles mentally in amusement. _They'll calm down once the surprise wears off. At least, now you know that babbling like an idiot is a common occurance when one encounters an item that shouldn't be intelligent but is,_


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 29, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo starts at the response.  After Andreas' polite greeting, Drogo remembers his manners.  "Yes.  I am very pleased to meet you as well.  I hope you like a little danger and excitement.  We've had quite a bit of that, & I think we're just getting started."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 29, 2004)

*Chastity D'Agnacia, female human paladin*

Chastity can't quite bring herself to talk to the blade--_Living metal!_--but she tries to put on a polite face for Teleri's benefit.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2004)

As the sword introduced itself, Ayden stopped suddenly and turned to face the sword fully.

"Forgive our surprise Princess, but with all that has happened these past few days, we are a bit jumpy. As I am sure Priestess Teleri has told you, the times have not been peaceful for Orchard Meadows."

As Andreas continued to examine the sword, Ayden did not want to offend the blade, but one question begged to be asked.

"Princess, how long has your spirit resided in its present form?"


----------



## Majin (Aug 30, 2004)

"The better part o' 300 years," the blade says simply, in answer to Ayden's inquiry. "Now maybe it be best to get a move on, I don't wish to be makin' a bigger scene then we already are in the middle of the street. There be plenty o' time fer questions later on."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 30, 2004)

Nodding his head in agreement with the sword's words, Ayden made a mental note to send another inquiry to his brothers in the Lost Dale to begin researching the history of the sword. While he wanted to take the blade at _face_ value, these past few days had shown him that sometimes caution was a better course of action than blind trust.

"Aye, onwards to the council then..."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 30, 2004)

Sielwoodan approach, putting his sword in his scabbard and a whetstone in his pouch.

"So, anything from the mayor? And what were you talking about, I heard the word Princess. Don't tell me he was plotting against some royalty."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2004)

Teleri grinned at Seilwooden. "Not really. But right now isn't the best time to go into further explanations," she chuckled as she took in the others more or less stunned/disbelieving looks. 

_Well, at least now you know that my reaction is fairly normal._ She teased the sword gently.


----------



## Majin (Sep 1, 2004)

Upon arriving at the council building the party is shown in. Most of the council is gathered there save for one. Mayor Trond has a rather grim look on his face as he gives a nod towards you as greeting. "Father Ernest has left for Dagger Falls. He's told us he is to join the inquisition."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

"A shame that the town has lost his services.  He seemed a good man."  Andreas says politely.  He looks to Ayden and Chastity, waiting for them to deliver the results of the group's interrogation of Applebottom.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 1, 2004)

_~An inquisition? Why would Yondalla guide a simple minister to take part in something of that magnitude?~_

Leaving those thoughts alone for the moment, Ayden looked to the assembled members of the council and stepped foward. While he knew that what he was soon to be telling them seemed more at place in a bard's tale than here in a farming community, he felt they should know everything that they had learned.

"As you all have heard by now, we entered the town's well and sought to make sure that their was no lingering vestiges of Tyrinth's presence. Finding it empty, we returned to speak to Applebottom to see what, if any, possible danger still lurked for those who reside in Orchard Meadows. Whether through Finder's will, or his simple resignation that his fate has been sealed, Applebottom confessed of sending people into the well to meet their death, as well as working in conjunction with the dark naga and her assistant to undermine both this city and the Broken Axe clan. However, he had not planned on Mayor Trond having Tymora's grace on the night he gathered us together to tell us of the town's problem, and he admitted that any plans against the town ended when we slew Tyrinth."

Turning to face Teleri for a moment, Ayden knew he had to back his companion's wish, even though it went against everything he personally believed was right.

"When we spoke with Applebottom, I promised him that if he cooperated with us, I would urge the council to make his death as painless as possible, but some of my companions feel that a better, more poetic, ending could still exist for Applebottom. They would like to petition the council to give them time to find a priest or mage who could place a magical compulsion upon Applebottom, forcing him to spend the rest of his days atoning for his trangressions, and while my companions would like to have this chance, they fully accept that it is the council's right for final judgement and promise to respect the decision that is reached."


----------



## Dhes (Sep 1, 2004)

“The inquisition? I can’t see how any man can willingly contribute to something as foul as that.”
“Every one is free in there beliefs, but to use torture for your own zealousness is just as evil as the evil you are trying to fight.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 1, 2004)

Calenthang crosses his arms and smirks at Dunstand.
_Honor among thieves?_
"What exactly is this 'inquisition' Father Ernest has joined for?" he asks in a puzzled voice. His time in Dagger Falls was limited, but surely he'd remember such a thing unless it was newly founded.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 1, 2004)

Teleri shivered at the word _*inquisition*_. "Who is under question?" she asked, her voice clear and ringing as her hand strays towards StormArmour's hilt, clenching it nervously. She knew very well that there were other ways than torture of getting the truth out of someone. The inquisition need not be so.... brutal. But still. It was never pleasant.

ooc:
there are lots of ways other than torture to get the truth out of someone. especially if you've got a high powered priest on hand. zone of truth, detect lies, compulsion, charm..... but it's still not a comfortable process. that might be what's going on.....


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

Trond nods at Ayden's information but his expression does not change. "It is relieving to hear that the town can rest peacefully now, at least for the time being... As for Applebottom and your request, it is still too early to say what will become of him. But the council will take your request under consideration."

Mayor Trond turns to regard the new line of questioning about Father Ernest and the inquisition. "This particular inquisition is newly founded as I understand it. From what Ernest told us it is a congregation of many faiths. Those of various clergy that believe their own churches are not doing enough to vanquish the evil that plagues the world. They have taken it upon themselves, it seems, to do just that. They are calling themselves '_The White Brotherhood_' according to Father Ernest, and if they are like most inquisitors I have heard about in my frequent trips to big capital cities, Miss Teleri, those that are under question, are whomever the inquisitors _wish_ to be, at the present moment," he says grimly.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

"Absolute power corrupts absolutely," Teleri replies. "Who watches over these Inquisitors to insure they do not take the innocent along with the guilty? she asks pointedly.

"The gods I follow tell me that the soul who repents is a soul that evil has no hold over. And a soul that evil has no hold over is one less to swell evil's legions," she adds.


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

"Wise sayings aside Miss Teleri, those kinds of organizations answer to nothing but what is 'right', they say. Granted the local authorities have some power over them, in keeping the peace and all, so they cannot get too out of hand in public. No, those types, they find other ways to speed forward their agenda..." he says, with a hint of coldness in his voice, as if speaking from experience. Trond seems to those paying attention to be taking the whole matter a tad bit personally.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

"Then this organization must be dismantled. Before it gets too power-hungry and too powerful." Teleri says coolly. "Only the gods themselves should decide whom they are displeased with. They know their followers hearts more intimently than anyone else,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 3, 2004)

"You sound rather fanatical yourself, friend Teleri," Calenthang points out in a humorous tone. "Perhaps those that seek to mete out justice for the gods will find the gods quite capable. Personally,"  he adds, hinting at poetic justice.
He glances at Chastity to see what her opinion on the matter is.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

Teleri grins sheepishly at Calenthang. "Only insofar as that I do not approve of any inquizition. Historically they get too power-hungry and start targeting anyone and everyone. Guilty and innocent alike,"


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

"I would not recommend it," Trond says matter-of-factly. "These groups are vastly powerful, well beyond even your courageous group's abilties I'm afraid. What one cannot change, one must endure. Believe me my friends, you do not want to make an enemy of an organization like this."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 3, 2004)

"I trust Father Ernest to do the right thing," he says, summing up his point of view.


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

Trond has no response to this. His gaze drops to the table where he stands, as his fingers drum incessantly on it's surface, a multitude of emotions obviously running through the mayor's mind.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

Teleri grins at Mayor Trond. "So even did the elves once think as you do Mayor. We thought that evil would over look us. Evil did come. And it did not over look us. Now we are trained to fight evil face on out of necessity. You said that this organization is newly formed. We may not be able to fight it directly. But every organization has weaknesses. And we can exploit them," 

She shook her head. "Even if there are a few well-meaning members, the organization itself would corrupt those members. For father Earnest's sake, we have to at least investigate this organization."


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

Trond heaves a heavy sigh and sits down hard in his chair, his fingers rubbing his temples. The rest of the council's eyes are upon him, all of them remaining silent throughout the conversation thus far...

"Newly formed may be an understatement. As far as religious organizations go, newly formed could mean up to decades old. The established religions that make up the White Brotherhood have been around for far longer. There may be members of your faith involved as well, who can say? Their intelligence network is no doubt vast and long-reaching. There could be agents in this very room right now!"

At this the other council members gasp, and glance back and forth at each other nervously, the seeds of mistrust beginning to take form in their stares. The mayor notices, and forces a smile, silently waving the notion off as silly as he regains his composure. 

"Miss Teleri, I beg you to not become overzealous, and to not take this matter too lightly. I can't put it any simpler. You _cannot_ win. At least not right now. If they are anything like the others, which I'm positive they are, their influence is too great. No... you must bide your time if you ever wish to supplant their power."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

Teleri smiles. "You may be right. And even if we elves do wait and retreat... We do so only to strike back later when we are better _informed_ and better equipped to handle it." her voice is wintry cold at the last, the memories of being imprisoned within her own mind too fresh. "I at least do not take this too lightly. Nor am I going to make the mistake of being overzelous. Forgive me if I sound so."

She grips StormArmour's hilt. _I don't know about you, but any organization with 'inquisition' on it's agenda is on my 'not very happy with' list._ she tells it privately.


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

Trond sighs again, this time, one of relief escaping his lungs. He says nothing more though, a glassy look forms in his eyes, as he seems to be looking off in the distance into nowhere.

_Yer ta give that man a heart attack me thought!_ the sword scolds. _Ye've got rocks in yer head, me swear, girl. Ye'd do well ta listen ta yer friend's advice from time ta time, and this man be yer friend if'n he be anythin' else. He appreciates what ye all have done fer his town, and he has yer best interests in mind._

The sword grumbles a bit and adds, _W'out proper guidance girl, yer liable to have brought us both before the Questioners. These types, they oppose all things o' an arcane nature. They think it a twisting o' the god's good graces. Now, like it or not that is what me mostly be now, and they would not take kindly ta ye if'n they saw me in yer possession, and knew me fer what I was. Ye'd be as bad in their eyes as that witch here in town that Ernest fellow hated so._


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

_Aye. You're right. But if nothing else. We can take this to someone who can deal with it. I'd hate to see innocent people burned or hung simply because the gods granted them gifts they do not understand. And as I said, I'm not going to go haring off and dropping alchemial fire into this White Brother-hood's lair simply because I do not agree with them. That would just add fuel to their misguided beliefs._ She chuckles mentally and ponders. _Perhaps we could simply scout out their belief system by asking Father Ernest. Politely of course. If it sounds nefarious. We could contact the Harpers. They have a good reputation. At least from what I know about them_.

Teleri coughs, embaressed at her own high-handed speach. "Forgive me mayor. We both agree that this organization is very, highly likely of being suspect and that I and my friends lack the nessisary skills to combat this group directly or even indirectly. So. I propose that we ask Father Ernest what exactly the groups agenda is. Unobtrusively of course." 

She grins slightly. "If we then feel that this organization poses a serious danger to innocent people, we can bring it to the attention of the proper authorities. Or even another group that is good, equally strong and opposed to it, if you know of such," she adds.


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

Trond listens then shakes his head, not really seeming to agree or disagree with Teleri's suggestion. "Ernest has already left for Dagger Falls. Where he'll go from there is anyone's guess. The Brotherhood may have a recruitment center in Dagger Falls but I wouldn't be able to tell you where their base of operations was located, if they even have one."

"Either way, it is incredibly dangerous. To simply inquire innocently about a group like that is too call undue attention upon oneself. You could quickly find the roles reversed and yourself being the one answering the questions."

"As for the Harpers... Yes they are respected by many, but there are plenty that mistrust them as well. Also, of course, there is the possibility of spies within their ranks as well."

Trond shakes his head again, this time more sharply, as if deciding. "It is too big a risk. I cannot tell you all what to do, I could not tell Ernest what to do either. It was his decision to go off and join them. I knew of his conflicts with Mother Grundy for some time, it had to be the driving point behind his decision to leave us. The Brotherhood must have offered him a solution that Yondalla alone, could not..."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

Teleri sighs, feeling very helpless. "Worse and worse. We cannot handle it ourselves, as much as we would like too... And there is no known group that could oppose them if what you say is true.

"What can you do to protect those with magical abilities in the town itself if they cast their eyes this way?" she looks grim and echoes the sword's thoughts. "In their eyes, anything that even hints of magic is suspect and evil and they will do what they can to stamp it out. Legally or illegally most likely," 

"What do you propose Mayor? I'm out of ideas..." she said, feeling tired and helpless, not likely either sensation very much.

_And I can do very little about this. I am neither a celestial or chosen of my goddess. I am just a simple priestess..._ she grumbles to herself, frustrated.


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

"Mother Grundy is far more capable of taking care of herself, than we could hope to help her any. She has not grown so old without knowing a bit about survival. As for the rest of us, I would like to say we are safe, if I did not know better. There is little other arcane magic in this town save for what you found concerning Osborne and his men," Trond says, eyeing his battleaxe nervously. 

"As for what I propose to do about it, well... I don't think there is much we can do at the moment. Sometimes the challenge is not running head on into the storm, but laying low and hoping it does not pass directly over you in it's wake," the mayor says, frowning.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 3, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo speaks aloud, mostly to Teleri, "Truly, there are many organizations dedicated to evil in this world.  Some of these may be a better target for our endevours than an organization dedicated to destroying evil.  Let us leave this inquisition well enough alone.  For now, we have no reason to believe they are harming the innocent."

He then turns to Trond.  "It looks like our business may be done here.  Do you have any final requests from us?"

Drogo then uses his telepathy to contact Ayden.  "We didn't discuss this, but I think we should forgo the reward we were offered.  This town has suffered enough from their mayor's treachery.  And we have received rewards of our own for our activities."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 3, 2004)

Ayden listened as Teleri and Mayor Trond spoke of the White Brotherhood and as the elf priestess began speaking more and more of them going after something that none had heard about until moments before, Ayden shook his head slightly.

_~None can doubt her passions, but why must they be so mercurial? Grant me strength Uncle...~_

His mental musing was interrupted as Drogo's _voice_ began speaking in his thoughts.

_~Aye...I think we have coin to spare even to help with next year's harvest, although they may not take it as a simple gift. Perhaps we could have Trond fashion Lady Chasity some better armor?~_

Looking back to the council, Ayden thought the best thing he could do at the moment was further diffuse the tension that was building in the air.

"I think that our business with the council has concluded, and I would like to thank you all for your faith in our abilities. I know it must not have been easy to trust more outsiders after Applebottom betrayed that trust."

Pausing for a moment, Ayden hoped the others would not be angry at what he was about to do.

"When we arrived, the council offered us a bounty to restore the peace, and now that it has been accomplished, I speak for the others when I saw that we would prefer the town to keep the funds. I think in giving us the rights to all goods found, the council has more than paid us for any services we could offer them."


----------



## Dhes (Sep 3, 2004)

Dunstand looks up as he hears Ayden’s words and gives a slight shake of his head.
_They are refusing the bounty? Nobility is commendable but it won’t bring food on the table or money in the pocked_.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 3, 2004)

Sielwoodan have stayed silent all the reunion, and continue to listen.

_Speaking without goal... it seems an habit that_ civilized _people have. Speaking too much. So much could have been told in so few words. Arguing here about an inquisition, and in the end, nothing will be change. Waste of time... They decline there reward. At least I can tell they are not selfish, and they pay well._

Sielwoodan remark Dhes reaction, and Sielwoodan starts to smile.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

ooc:
i figure that teleri is going to be passionate about some things, especially what was discussed between her and mayor trond. And I also figure that she is going to be fairly mercurial, considering that she is relatively young for an elf, a race that is known for their strong emotions. ^)^

IC:

Teleri looked at Ayden and grinned at his gesture. _Aye, we have coin enough between us to last a fair while. If we stick together, we are likely to have the chance to procure even more funds._ she told Drogo silently.

She blanched as another thought hit her. _*Drogo, you said earlier that Yondalla was no longer answering Father Ernest's prayers. Could it be that she was displeased with his actions? It is a common practice among deities to censure priests who flagerantly disregard their laws. First warning is a lessening of powers, usually.*_ she told him silently. 

_*Please relay to Ayden my worries. I've ahhh.. voiced my own thoughts on the matter too much and don't want to antagonize the mayor any further. Perhaps Ayden can speak with Father Ernest on these matters without making him suspicious. If we meet up with the good father again, that is.*_ she finished.


----------



## Majin (Sep 4, 2004)

"Another showing of generosity as I have come to expect from you, my friends," Trond says calmy, a geniune smile beginning to finally cross his lips. "Thank you."

It is at this point thata guard enters the room and announces to the council that an expected guest has arrived. A saurial is ushered in after him, of the bladeback variety, Ayden notices. "The diplomat has come to discuss with you and Mr. Wyvernspur the possibilities of re-opening the theater."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 4, 2004)

A wide smile appears on Ayden's face as the sauril enters the room, and Ayden quickly bowed his head in greetings.

<Draconic>"It is good to see you my friend, I hope the journey here was a pleasant one for you."


----------



## Majin (Sep 6, 2004)

The saurial likewise bows it's head to honor the priest. 

<Draconic>"It is good to see you again as well, Brother Wyvernspur." 

The creature rises from his long bow and regards the others and begins to speak in a rather high pitched, grating voice, <Common>"I am pleased to meet you all as well. I would ask you all please forgive my lack of skill with your common trading language. It is quite difficult for my people to emulate, but in the hopes of good diplomatic relations we have made every effort to begin assimilating it into our culture. I am called Treeroot, and you all are?" the lizard-like creature pauses expectantly, surveying the gathering.

OoC: Roll call mayhaps?  Seonaid, are you still with us? Hope you have not gone missing...


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 6, 2004)

Calenthang raises his hand palm forward in greeting.
"I am Calenthang, friend to Ayden," he says serenely.


----------



## Majin (Sep 6, 2004)

"Greetings, Calenthang. Any friend of Brother Ayden is a friend of mine," Treeroot replies, with what can possibily be considered a smile that crosses his face.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 6, 2004)

Teleri bows gracefully towards the strange, reptillian creature. "Hello. I am Teleri Shadow Song," she told Treeroot as she straightened from her bow. "I too, am a friend to Ayden,"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 6, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo bows slightly and smiles politely.  "Drogo Hornblower.  A pleasure to meet you."

He then telepaths to Calenthang, _"So they can talk!"_


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 6, 2004)

Calenthang grins at his halfling companion.
_I did not know who_ they _were, friend Drogo..._ he answers with a slight look of embarrassment.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 6, 2004)

_Now what..._ think Sielwoodan to himself when he sees the saurial.


----------



## Majin (Sep 9, 2004)

Mayor Trond and the rest of the council announce themselves in turn to the saurial diplomat and welcome him to the village.

Treeroot raises a quizzical eye at Sielwoodan and those others that stay silent before giving a curt nod and returning his gaze to Ayden. "Brother, the theater?" he asks, immediately taking in the rest of those in attendance, as if not sure who should speak first on the matter.

"Mr. Wyvernspur, it was your idea initially," Trond explains, half to Treeroot, half to the council. "Perhaps you should begin by expressing to all of us what your vision of reopening the theater consists of."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2004)

ooc:
throws her brand-new dice at verbatim, bopping him on the head  hay! wake up and post silly head! ^_^

ic:
Teleri looks at mayor Trond. "My apologies for my outburst earlier. It was uncalled for. In my overzeolousness, I let my own anger get away with me." she said, bowing low towards the mayor. 

"I will pray for Brother Ernest and hope he finds the peace he seeks. And I shall also pray for the well-being for this town." she looked thoughtful. 

"I must also meditate on this new information you have given us. Perhaps my goddess will have some answer. I do not know, but it will not hurt simply asking her," she finished and looked at the others. "If you need me, I shall be in my room at the inn," she said, after noticing that Ayden was deep in conversation with the saurial and the meeting looked about finished.


----------



## Majin (Sep 15, 2004)

Those of you that leave Ayden and the council to their talks and eventually return back to the inn notice a new visitor, appearing just to have arrived. A man in his late-middle years sits at a table, bald, but for a few white hairs combed neatly at his ears, and a thin beard on his chin. As soon as he spots you his eyes brighten with hope as he stands and glides towards you, his robes dragging the floor behind him. 

"Ah! Tell me friends, have any of you ever heard of the Festival of Life? No? Oh the Festival of Life is the most wondrous of fairs, to be sure. The food and drink are delicious and free for the taking, and the Mellorn don't charge taxes from any of the merchants, which means the merchants can charge the customer less, you see. The deals are immensely satisfying for both the buyer and the seller. 

"And the setting of this annual event imbues it with even more wonder. The fair is held in a small pocket of the Border Forest, in a large clearing surrounded by golden leaves. How wonderful it is to make such lucrative trades in a setting such as that, with regal Mellorn guards looking on from the edges of the woods. 

"I would like you to come with me. It is only a short journey from here. Although I know that you'll find the trip itself worthwhile once we're there, I am ready to offer you these four emeralds if you agree to escort me safely to the fair and offer some protection while I'm there."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Oh.  That sounds interesting.  My name is Drogo Hornblower.  What's yours?  You seem to know of us already, but I don't believe I have the pleasure?  What sort of merchant are you?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 15, 2004)

Calenthang's ears perk-up noticibly at the mention of the Border Forest, but he keeps his questions to himself, allowing his companions to ask the important ones.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2004)

"Need an escort in the wilderness. That's exaclty my job, and they pay is more than fair. I accept your offer. When do you want to leave?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 15, 2004)

"Here now, friend Sielwoodan, we should hear the opinions of everyone before we agree to travel with this stranger..." Calenthang chides, keeping his amusement at his elven friend's eager response well-hidden.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 15, 2004)

"I have never heard of this festivil," Teleri said with some curiousity. "Who are the Mellorn exactly?"

_*This sounds too good to be true,*_ She tells Drogo silently. *And you know the old saying. Anything to good to be true usually isn't.*

_*Princess?*_ she asks the sword. _*Can you detect evil? I do not trust this stranger. He sounds too.... I don't know. Something is not right. She finished.*_


----------



## Dhes (Sep 16, 2004)

Dunstand scratches his chin.
“Hum, a festival with free food, drink and women.”
“Why do you need protection at the fair, you sad you’re self that the fair is well protected.”

Looking at the four emeralds.
“For pay like that I’m willing to go, but tell me what is it you trade in?”


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2004)

"May we have your name? And who are the Mellorn?" Teleri asked.


----------



## Majin (Sep 17, 2004)

The man chuckles and waves his hand dismissively, "Ah yes, yes, how could I be so rude?"

He bows with a flourish of his robes, "Therav Finthalus," the man proclaims, rising from his bow. "Pleased to meet you all," he smiles. "In answer to your questions, the Mellorn are a community of Elves that reside in the forest nearby. 

"I am a glass merchant actually Mr. Hornblower," Therav says, regarding Drogo. "I have all manner of fine glasswork in my cart, from magnifying glasses, to potion vials, and many intricate and beautiful glass sculptures."

"As for protection, it is a must for any merchant with valuable wares to sell. The trip can be quite dangerous too, as I have attended the festival for the last 4 years, hiring guards each time you see, and each year was attacked by monstrous spiders on the way. Why even last year we encountered a manticore as well! But, I am happy to say that none of my guards have ever perished while in my service."

Teleri's sword is quiet throughout the merchants talk, then finally answers, _I sees nothin' untoward about the man if dat be what ye mean, girl. He seems like all the merchants me ever known, all too eager ta be onto makin' his profits as quick as can be._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 17, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Ah, yes, then Mr. Finthalus.  We may be just the ones you're looking for.  We are capable combatants." 

Drogo then telepaths to Dunstand.  _"Perhaps you could have a look at those emeralds he's offering.  Could you tell approximately what they're worth.  I'm not greedy, but I also don't guard merchants for free."_


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2004)

_*Glass merchant hmm. Wonder if the emeralds are real and not just paste.*_ She chuckled silently at her own paranoia. _*Well. If nothing else, this festivil might be a nice diversion.*_ she told both the sword and Drogo silently.

_*If we do go, we'd best make sure that our friendly rogue here doesn't over indulge,*_ she silently tells Drogo jokingly.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 18, 2004)

Dunstand raises a eyebrow at Drogo as he hears Drogo’s voice in his head.
(Telepathically at Drogo)
_I didn’t know you could read minds? How long have you bin looking through my head?_

Dunstand gives a short pause. 
_I’m sorry Drogo, I didn’t mean it that way. I know I should expect the unexpected with a group like this. 
Don’t get you hopes up to much, I don’t really know a lot about emeralds but ill give it a try._

“Master Finthalus, you won’t mind if I have a closer look at there emeralds before we say yes or no, I’m not saying you’re a liar and I’m sure you’re a well established glassworker” emphasizing the word glassworker.

(Appraise +3)


----------



## Majin (Sep 19, 2004)

"Ah, good, good!" Therav squeaks, in reply to Drogo.

The merchant cocks an eyebrow at Dunstand's request, but hands over the gems with a lopsided smile as he quips, "You know, you'd be able to ascertain their authenticity much easier with one of my _fine_ magnifying glasses."

Dunstand judges the value of each emerald to be 200 gold pieces.

OoC: Good news guys, I recieved an e-mail from Verbatim and he said he plans to be back on Monday! So it doesn't look like we'll have to leave him in town after all.  Too bad we can't say the same for Jarval and Seonaid. Seonaid, you still with us, or things still going rough?  :\


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2004)

Teleri smiles, a little more enthusastic, though still cautious. "Well, I suspect we all need a bit of diversion after what has happened recently. Perhaps we should check out this festivel."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 19, 2004)

Calenthang remains quiet in what seems like deep contemplation.
_I do not remember any Mellorn in the Border Forest..._
He stands up from the table suddenly and glances at the man suspiciously.
_There is something he is not saying._
"I shall tell the others that we intend to accompany this man to the festival," with that he heads back to the council. When he arrives he relays all of the information to his companions that decided to stay with Ayden, and then returns to the inn to prepare for the journey.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2004)

_*My dear mum used to say if something is too good too be true, it's usually not. In any case, we probably need to check it out. Tell everyone to keep on their guard. You don't need to be evil to be treacherous.*_ Teleri tells Drogo telepathically.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2004)

"Well, it seems we wil be a group to go with you, merchant. As I asked earlier, when do you want to leave?"


----------



## Dhes (Sep 19, 2004)

Handing the emeralds back to the merchant, he turns to his companions.
“They look like the real thing, my knowledge of emeralds is limited but I’m sure they will fetch a fear amount of gold if sold to the right person.”


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 20, 2004)

*Drogo*

"OK.  I think we've got a new job.  But tell me again, Mr. Finthalus, who are the Mellorn?"


----------



## Majin (Sep 21, 2004)

"Why we leave as soon as you all are ready," Therav smiles, as he answers Sielwoodan. 

"Forgive me, I should have elaborated more. As I said, Mr. Hornblower, the Mellorn are a community of elves, wood elves to be exact, that live in a large part of the Border Forest. You'll know a Mellorn once you see one friends, it is a tradition that all Mellorn wear a scarf, hiding the lower half of their faces, which they call _antovar_. They claim their ancestors believed the scarves kept evil spirits from entering through their mouth and nose. A very eccentric people I must say."

"Their village is called Mellorell, and they are quite a reclusive folk. They keep to themselves for the most part. Those that organize the fair and events are the ones to speak with if you want the best chance of not being given the cold shoulder. But, there are many, many others at the fair who will be more than willing to express their kindness. I would not doubt you could find a fair amount of interesting magic items there for quite a steal!"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2004)

Teleri nodded. "Alright, I'm in," she said finally.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2004)

Sielwoodan lokks at the others. "I can be ready to leave in half an hour, or we can wait tommorow, but the day still young, we can do a good way today."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2004)

"About the same for me," Teleri said. "It seems our job here is mainly finished and this town really doesn't need us at this time,"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2004)

OOC: I want to apologize to you all for the absence, things have been rough RL wise, and while I tried to fight it as best I could, sometimes, RL does kick you in the ass and win. However, I do think that the worst is over, for now, and I promise to try to give more heads up before the next vanishing act happens from this side.

To keep things moving, I will give a quick synopsis of what Ayden would have said to Treeroot, and will edit it later to reflect as a "real" post.

Basically, Ayden wishes Treeroot to act as an inbetween between the Broken Axe clan and the town of Orchard Meadows. The theatre could be reopened, as well as turned into a temple to Finder, as the arts are a big part of Finder's dogma. Also, perhaps in time, a lizard folk convert, or even a member of the town could be taken in, enhancing the small number of Finder clergy in the world, with a true long range goal of maybe Orchard Meadows becoming another site where Finder's clergy could be trained, instead of just in the Lost Vale.


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2004)

OoC: Sounds good V, consider the basics of that plan to have fallen into place and gone well. Perhaps when the party returns to Orchard Meadows in the future things will be further along?  Feel free to have Ayden pop back up in the party with the glass merchant. Unfortunately as it seems Seonaid is still having problems joining us she will stay in town with Jarval until his return in a few weeks. I think Andreas' best motives for staying back might be to study under Mother Grundy and staying put for awhile to protect her from a possible incursion of the White Brotherhood since he seems to have found a kindred spirit in her, thus staying even with the rest of the party in experience points, as you guys wouldn't be too far ahead of him anyway by the time he rejoins us.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

"OK."  Drogo smiles.  "That sounds quite interesting actually.  I'd like to meet these Mellorn."

OOC:  Glad you're sticking with us Verbatim; you're always welcome back here at ENworld!  The thing about RL, is that when it's really kicking your ass the worst, is when you really need some escapism the most.  As such, I figure I'll be around these boards no matter what happens, unless I get really, really happy in RL, or until I get hit by a beer truck.


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2004)

With the news of Andreas' decision to remain in Orchard Meadows for the time being with Chastity, the party splits for what promises to be the longest time they've not been all together yet.  Farewells are given as Andreas and Chastity promise to meet back up with the larger group once they are certain Orchard Meadows is indeed safe for the time being. 

Once everyone is ready and Therav prepares his wagon, the party sets off with the merchant towards Mellorel, towards the Festival of Life. 

Reaching the edge of the Border forest before camping for the night the group is lucky to have had an uneventful trip the first day. Waking up in the morning to enter the forest proper as well, goes off with no complications. 

A well-kept trail, easily wide enough for Therav's wagon, winds through the ancient forest of age-stained cedars and twisted hemlocks. The forest floor is a maze of mossy roots, stumps, and rotting deadwood. The smell of decay and new growth hangs heavy in the air.

Yet despite the forest's obvious age and antiquity, the trail itself is clean and shows signs of heavy recent traffic.

A little ways further in, Drogo spots what appears to be an exquisitely crafted bow partially buried under fallen leaves at the side of the road. Signs of a scuffle can easily be seen that lead off the path deeper in the dense foliage.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2004)

Walking over to the bow, Ayden looks first at it, then back to the others.

"While I may not be a master archer, I doubt that this bow is so flawed that its owner would cast it aside for no reason."

Looking to Therav, Ayden hopes the others are already thinking what he is thinking.

"Master Therav, you mentioned that this trail was always dangerous, and while you have had the pleasure of always arriving safely to the festival, not all may be able to boast that same claim. Whomever made these tracks could need our help, and it will only take us a moment to investigate this matter further."

Turning to Sielwoodan, Ayden knew if any among them could make sense of the chaos of the trail at their feet, the elvish archer could.

"What do the tracks tell you?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo smiles at Therav.  "I'm afraid you've hired a batch of do-gooders for your guards.  While this may seem inconvient at times, I hope you can look at the long view and be thankful you have hired an honest crew.  We can't simply let someone get waylaid and killed."

Drogo dismounts Rex and inspects the tracks.  He winks at Ayden.  "Seilwoodan isn't our only tracker!"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2004)

Calenthang smirks at his halfling companion. He remains standing by the caravan until called for, taking in his surroundings with respect to a part of his homeland he has never seen before.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2004)

Nodding his head and smiling at Drogo's friendly barb, Ayden waves to the ground in front of him.

"I beg your forgiveness Master Druid, if any could sense the secrets of the forest, it would be one of her chosen children."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2004)

"Silence a moment, please!" order Sielwoodan. He listen to the forest. That bow could be an easy lure for a trap. When he is sure there is nothing, he break the silence. "Now move away, I don't want your footprints to erase any tracks." He walk slowly up to the bow, watching his footstep to be sure not to walk on anything that could give him a clue and try to find why that bow is there.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 22, 2004)

Though while she is no trained woodsman, Teleri keeps her eyes and ears sharp, listening and watching the foliage around them.

ooc: 
Majin? I know I forgot to say this, but I had Teleri swap out her Bless Water with Summon Monster I when she did her nightly prayers. Is that ok?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2004)

At Sielwoodan's _friendly_ request for them to remain silent, Ayden allowed the smile to fade from his face as he looked down at Drogo and sent the druid a silent message.

_~It is good to be on the road once more is it not? It does seem to bring out the best in all of us..._


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 23, 2004)

Calenthang rolls his eyes in continued amusement at his elven friend's extravagant display. He shakes his head in mock-disgust and kicks his feet out to lean against the wagon. He then begins to hum just loud enough so everyone knows he's rebelling, but not loud enough to actually distract his ranger companion; wholly sharing the feelings of Ayden's unspoken thoughts.


----------



## Majin (Sep 23, 2004)

OoC: Kirinke - Not a problem on the spell thing. In case you forget to OoC an updated spell list each morning as long as you have a list on your character sheet thats updated regularly and you keep track of that, that is fine as well, but it is much easier on me if everyone provides footnotes after a post if they are changing their spells at all. No need if your spell choices stay the same.  Anyway, on with the show!

~

Therav nods meekly and looks back and forth nervously. 

Then, the crash of parting leaves and branches comes from both sides of the party. Looking above them they see two monstrous spiders quickly descending from the upper canopy of the forest.

Initiative:

Ayden - 19
Calenthang - 18
Teleri - 15
Dunstand - 14
Monstrous Spiders (2) - 12
Drogo - 9
Sielwoodan - 8


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 23, 2004)

As Calenthang notices the spiders' decent, he rolls his eyes again, but this time in frustration. He draws his sword and moves to attack them, shouting a warning to anyone caught unawares.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2004)

"WOAH!" Teleri shouts as she draws StormArmor and mumbles a quick prayer to Sehahine (*Casting bless*) as she prepares to defend herself and the merchant. "Therav behind the wagon! NOW!"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2004)

*Drogo*

_OOC: Drogo will probably be the first attacked.  Assuming the spiders close with or near him..._
IC: Drogo will stab w/his shortspear, and whistle for Rex to come to his aid.
_AC 19 w/shield, short spear +5(1d4)+1, Rex bite +4(1d6)+4_


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2004)

Sielwoodan quickly grab his bow, moving 5ft away from the spider to shoot an arrow at the nearest one.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2004)

As Ayden saw the twin arachnids begin their descent towards them, he smiled at the fact that the past few days had taught him the value of having his chain shirt on when on the road.

_~There is no need to beg Tymora to decide if she likes you or not...~_

Bringing the enchanted hammer to a ready stance, Ayden waited until one of the spiders lowered itself far enough that he could use the weapon against it.

_ooc: For the first time in forever, Ayden got a high Init roll, and to celebrate that fact, Sielwoodan's favorite waste of space is going to attack first..._


----------



## Dhes (Sep 24, 2004)

As the spiders fall out of the trees and go for his comrades, Dunstand gets into a flanking position opposite of Calenthang and quickly throws one of his daggers. 

(+3 Melee, Rapier , 1d6+1, Sneak attack +1d6)


----------



## Majin (Sep 24, 2004)

As the closest spider lowered itself nearer the ground Ayden gripped his warhammer tight and swung, striking the spider hard, as a crackling zap sounds from the impact and the creature shudders as it swings on it's web strand . (8 physical/5 shock = 13 damage)

Calenthang moves to engage the other spider, swings, but fails to wound the large arachnid, glancing off it's hairy carapace instead. Calling upon her goddess Teleri is granted a blessing for herself and her companions. 

Dunstand moves to flank the spider facing Calenthang, the thing still trying to gain a solid footing, easy pickings for his critical eye. He strikes at it's most vulnerable spot. (4 physical/1 sneak = 5 damage)

The first spider, still reeling from the force of Ayden's blow lashes out at him with sharp fangs as it swings back towards him, puncturing his shoulder. (6 damage) Ayden easily shrugs off the sick feeling that comes over him shortly after the bite, ready to fight back with renewed vigor. 

The second spider spins around to face Dunstand, it's fangs making an angry clicking sound as it reaches up to bite at his midsection. Making a short but quick leap back the rogue is easily able to avoid the attack.

Drogo whistles for Rex to attack with him as he joins the fight next to Ayden, stabbing with his spear, resulting in a dripping puncture wound in the large spider as it finally rests it's eight legs on the ground. (5 damage) Rex in turn, snaps at the spider, ripping at it's unprotected abdomen. (5 damage) The creature lets out a sharp screech as it falls, it's lifeblood continuing to flow from it's fresh corpse.

Sielwoodan's arrow, with some difficulty considering Calenthang and Dunstand engaged with the creature, finds it's mark in the remaining spider's side with an audible *thunk*. (6 damage)

Initiative:

Ayden - 19
Calenthang - 18
Teleri - 15
Dunstand - 14
Monstrous Spiders (1) - 12
Drogo - 9
Sielwoodan - 8


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Hey-hey!  They bleed!  They die!  Rex, Attack!"

Drogo and Rex will continue to attack the living spider if there's room.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2004)

Calenthang continues to attack the spider with an expression of hate-filled lust.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 24, 2004)

Sielwoodan take another arrow. Seeing the speed at which they get down, no need to waste a lot of arrows on them he told to himself


----------



## Dhes (Sep 24, 2004)

Dunstand takes a second swipe at the spider with his rapier. 
(+3 Melee, Rapier 1d6+1)

Ooc: Dunstand has the rapier not the spider…. Just to make that clear… a spider with a rapier, especially Dunstands Rapier would be stupid.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 24, 2004)

After feeling Sehahin's blessing run through her, Teleri races to aid Dunstand and the others take out the remaining spider, a grim expression on her face.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2004)

Ayden paused for only the length of a heartbeat as he felt a warm breeze blow around him, infusing him with a sense of strength and assurance. It was a comforting touch, mayhaps not as comforting as when Finder lent him and the others his strength, but for the moment, he was willing to accept the help of any who would help them banish the spiders which assaulted them.

Moving quickly, Ayden looked for his chance to strike, and when an opening presented itself, he quickly took it.

_ooc:Its official, I love that hammer...the shocking ability definately makes up for Ayden's lack of a strength bonus..._


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2004)

Pumped with adrenaline Ayden springs forth landing another shocking blow with his warhammer on the remaining spider. (11 damage) The spider, crushed by the force of the blow falls to the ground as it's legs give out under it.

The fight is not over yet though, as the loud sounds of two more large spiders emerging from the forest alert the party to even more danger. 

Calenthang rushes to meet the new threat and slashes at the lead spider, creating a thin line across one of the spider's joints, that begins dripping blood. (6 damage) 

Teleri swings at the spider with her own attack, hacking off a leg that sends the spider off balance for a moment before it regains it's footing. (8 damage)

Dunstand's attack is unfortunately parried by one of the spider's other hard, chitonous legs. 

The first spider strikes back at Teleri, biting low, at her hip. (5 damage) The searing pain of it's bite making her feel woosy for a moment. The other spider, trailing after it's companion meets the battle now, as it bites at Calenthang, it's fangs not digging deep enough to puncture the skin through his armor though. 

The combined attacks of Drogo and Rex assault the second spider, taking it's attention away from the occupied elven fighter. (3 damage) (6 damage)

Sielwoodan lets an arrow fly towards the spider confronting Teleri, the projectile lodging itself deeply in the creature's side. (4 damage)

Initiative:

Ayden - 19
Calenthang - 18
Teleri - 15
Dunstand - 14
Monstrous Spiders (2) - 12
Drogo - 9
Sielwoodan - 8


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2004)

Eyes glaring, Calenthang continues to attack the severely-injured spider.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2004)

Teleri shouts as she takes another swing at the spider, weaving to avoid it's flailing legs. 
*Um... Princess, if you have any hidden tricks, now would 
REALLY be the time to use them!* she tells the sword, as the two new spiders jump into the clearing, bloody murder clear in their actions.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 26, 2004)

Cursing under his breath as Dunstand fails to injure his opponent, he takes a second swipe at the spider. 
(+3 Melee, Rapier 1d6+1)


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2004)

As the second spider fell, Ayden's joy was cut short as two more of their kin appeared on gossamer threads.

_~Thorav was not misleading us when he spoke of this road being a dangerous place...what could cause these spiders to attack with such reckless abandon?~_

Trying to save thoughts like that for a less dangerous time, Ayden rushed towards Teleri's side, seeking to finish the creature as quickly as he could.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2004)

"Everyone should be paying us for keeping THIS road safe..." Drogo mutters, as he continues his attackes on the spiders.  "We can take them Rex."


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2004)

The two remaining spiders, fully overwhelmed, turn to flee! They are summarily cut down by the party, putting an end to their terrorizing of travellers through the forest. 

OoC: Aaaaand welcome to level 4 everyone! I'm sure it's a milestone for some of you on these boards.  New Chapter & OoC are up guys, links below. Also! Since we've had a lot of characters come and go and you guys are level 4 now I thought it would be the best time to start a brand new RG thread! So update your characters and post them up on the new thread, linked below also. 

IC Thread
OoC Thread
RG Thread


----------

